# The Stratocaster Thread



## j2112c

Guys here is a place for your Strats... I did not put it out as a Fender Strat thread.. all Strats welcome... Levinson Blades and others but here are a few photos to whet your appetite.


----------



## j2112c

Here you go boys:

Eric Johnson... gorgeous... Midgo this is what you should get from your Fender endorsement.




















Malmsteen


----------



## j2112c

OK for Carnada...


----------



## TwinACStacks

Who's this Old Fuck with Long Hair? He needs a Haircut, to match his AGE.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

mine!


----------



## IbanezMark

I like this thread, John!
I'll have to get some fresh pics


----------



## thetragichero

i'll have to take pictures of mine to post here


----------



## johnfv

I'm in. I have 3 Fenders, will try to get some pics. Here is my latest Strat (Warmoth build: swamp ash body, contoured neck heel, flame maple neck):


----------



## j2112c

Some Strat tunes!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jjzXD0ABb4[/ame]


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Here's on of the best strat tunes out there;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6NHphqXdH8&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan- Ain't Gone 'n' Give Up On Love[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

F@ck me mate I was just posting this as you put that up!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHAle0fyAKY]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire[/ame]


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall




----------



## j2112c

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g11hsWLJdHo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBMYjZz8gS4[/ame]


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

j2112c said:


> F@ck me mate I was just posting this as you put that up!
> 
> YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire



hehehe, SRV is KILLER!!

If this counts, here's an ES-335 tune that later became a strat tune;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX6J5-13c-0]YouTube - Cream - Crossroads (2005) Live At Royal Albert Hall[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

Any excuse to play Thomas Blug...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOiBCPqf71U]YouTube - Thomas Blug - I'll Be There[/ame]

Just love this guys playing, NAMM show, great song this one...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIRriWTGqHs[/ame]


----------



## NewReligion

j2112c said:


> Any excuse to play Thomas Blug...
> YouTube - Thomas Blug - I'll Be There
> 
> Just love this guys playing, NAMM show, great song this one...
> YouTube - Thomas Blug PART I: Strat Mastery at the 2009 NAMM Show in Anaheim, California



Full of Feeling and Soul. That man Owned the moment. 

David


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

j2112c said:


> Any excuse to play Thomas Blug...
> YouTube - Thomas Blug - I'll Be There
> 
> Just love this guys playing, NAMM show, great song this one...
> YouTube - Thomas Blug PART I: Strat Mastery at the 2009 NAMM Show in Anaheim, California



Holy fuck, that's so fucking awsome, and I had never heared of him before! Shame on me!


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Me 'umble Strat.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Believe it or not Jeff Healey Played a SQUIER STRAT.


 TWIN


----------



## NewReligion

TwinACStacks said:


> Believe it or not Jeff Healey Played a SQUIER STRAT.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Jeff could play anything and sound great!

See, I passed on the opportunity to make a joke. Oh wait a minute, the first word of this sentence, Damn me! Don't be a Hater, I'm sure he would have laughed.

He is missed. Much respect to Jeff.

David


----------



## iBrows

Although I'm mainly a Les Paul guy, I fucking love Strats. They do something very different for me, that a Les Paul can't.

Here's mine.


----------



## IbanezMark

iBrows said:


> Although I'm mainly a Les Paul guy, I fucking love Strats. They do something very different for me, that a Les Paul can't.
> 
> Here's mine.



That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## thetragichero

you're missing a string, dude!


----------



## thetragichero

warmoth strat (swamp ash, birdseye maple/rosewood board)





hot rodded squier strat


----------



## carnada

my 2 strats











it actually looks a lot more vintage











and the big daddy


----------



## LithelShrimper

I play a 78' Strat. Love it to death, but it needs new frets!


----------



## IbanezMark

Here's one of mine. Some of you may remember this build from last year :cool2:


----------



## ESPVH

Mine:
















One of my favorite pics:








I want a YJM STRAT!


----------



## j2112c

Jeez it is guitar porn guys.. love it, keep them coming (so to speak).

More music: Journey, Neal Schon, Lights

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v6ecBv-woM[/ame]


----------



## janarn

Here's mine:





Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu


----------



## poeman33

I've got 4 of them...at the moment...I've posted some pics before. I need to get a group pic one of these days.


----------



## Blakey

Heres mine, 2009 so not anything very speacial but I still love it.


----------



## 80's Rocker

I want to get a Mexican strat to be a buddy for my Les Paul hopefully in white...but I can't decide on maple or rosewood...and HSS or SSS...

I would so go SSS if I could get a non twangy tone like this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4qC7RMMjs0]YouTube - Aerosmith Train Kept a Rollin' The Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

I will have to take a few photos of my very battered Levinson that was attacked by its previous owners wife! She took the knife to it and slashed it up apparently!
It is one of the original Swiss made first series, they are not that common due to the £1500 price tag in the mid-1980's... every pro and his dog was playing one late 1980's... mine? well £320 in 2004... 

Until then some original Swiss Chocolate:

This one currently for sale.. £800... did well then didn't I?

















...and some new Swiss Chocolate obviously now Fender enforce the tradmarked headstock so that is now gone:


----------



## j2112c

Blakey said:


> Heres mine, 2009 so not anything very speacial but I still love it.




This exactly what I would go for if I went Fender... white... maple.... milk and honey... nice


----------



## Marcos

Some awesome guitars, here's my two,

An old MIK Squier with Lace Sensors





and a '93 MIJ Squier





The Jap is soon to be replaced by an American Special.

and I love the sounds this kid makes with one,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IibWn7lBjQg]YouTube - John Mayer - Belief[/ame]

and yes, the 'blind white boy' used a Jap Squier (bit like my red one!) with EMG's.


----------



## j2112c

Mayer is a real player, nice strat tone on that clip.


----------



## stax

Strats suck!

Oh wait, here's a couple of mine!


----------



## captcoolaid

Marcos said:


> Some awesome guitars, here's my two,
> 
> An old MIK Squier with Lace Sensors


I have one of those. Before the modding




And half way there




But this is my baby here. Swamp ash body Warmoth birdseye maple/ebony neck. Custom slim line. 20k Mofee bridge with a 10.5k tap and a custom wound 5.8k A2 neck. Wili trem and she screams.


----------



## carnada

here again! a picture of my 2 strats


----------



## tone seaker

my number 1 and 2


----------



## j2112c

tone seaker said:


>



MOJO....!


----------



## mike mike

Oh my goodness that blade is beautiful


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Here's my '94 Stratocaster Plus.

Cheers, Barrie.

http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/553707962yLCbbt?vhost=entertainment


----------



## Georgiatec

Don't know how to put these on other than as attachments so here goes....1st three


----------



## Georgiatec

Another 3....They are all partscasters apart from the '94 MIJ fotoflame that I bought when new. I seem to have become addicted to building them from parts recently. I seem to be quite good at it too....according to other guitarists that have played them. They are of course correct....the relic'd 2 tone sunburst with the maple neck is particularly nice to play and with a set of Texas Specials under the hood sounds amazing.


----------



## JayCM800

Here's mine! (i know, crappy pic)


----------



## tone seaker

her's a couple classics 

Rory Gallagher





Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MajorNut1967

j2112c said:


> Just love this guys playing, NAMM show, great song this one...
> YouTube - Thomas Blug PART I: Strat Mastery at the 2009 NAMM Show in Anaheim, California



absolutely mate! that guy is playing was very tasteful and a perfect usage of notes.


----------



## mike mike

I almost bought a strat once, but I got a PRS instead that day. They didn't quite have the strat I wanted, a white with a maple or ebony board.


----------



## iBrows

JayCM800 said:


> Here's mine! (i know, crappy pic)


 That's a badass guitar/amp combination


----------



## JayCM800

iBrows said:


> That's a badass guitar/amp combination


 
My #1! 

It's called "Elisa", and the amp is called "The Beast".


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

Custom Paint Jobs ftw! lol

The old family guitar!


----------



## carnada

I might get another type of pickup on my new strat. The stock pickups are not very tight


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

How long have you had that other one man?


----------



## rads

carnada said:


> I might get another type of pickup on my new strat. The stock pickups are not very tight


+1
have to agree with you on this....
stock pickup also have noises...
so changed from this




to this,




bridge is using seymour little '59
neck pickup will be replaced by seymour cool rails


----------



## thetragichero

get some benson handwounds singles, carnada
i have four of his pickups in three different guitars and love them, and they're not expensive!


----------



## carnada

IronMaidenNutter said:


> How long have you had that other one man?



the red one? for about 2 days or so lol. The black one for about a year


----------



## carnada

rads said:


> neck pickup will be replaced by seymour cool rails



hot rails are beautiful things. REALLY TIGHT PICKUPS


----------



## RiverRatt

Here's another pic of my Mexican whore with Texas Specials. The neck has more flames than my Les Paul.


----------



## rads

carnada said:


> hot rails are beautiful things. REALLY TIGHT PICKUPS



i already had hotrails bridge n neck.
and they're good for metal machines, my favorites position for hotrail is for neck, with 500k volume pot/tone.
JB or custom V on bridge.

but for this strat, i decide not to loose the strat tone, so i'll use the one with less output, and works good for 250k, 22nF volume-tone controls


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

And my 3000th post goes to this thread!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuRhaDrnlWo]YouTube - Buddy Guy - Sweet Home Chicago[/ame]


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

carnada said:


> hot rails are beautiful things. REALLY TIGHT PICKUPS



Hot rails actually are pretty boring compared to real humbuckers IMO. I considered installing a hot rail in the bridge positon of my strat because I didn't want get a new (HSS) pickguard or ruin my pickguard, but I decided to keep my autenthic strat tone instead of installing a stacked humbucker (that I don't like too much) in the bridge position. YJM pickups sound better IMO, but in my current strat, I'll stick with single coils.


----------



## j2112c

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> And my 3000th post goes to this thread!



Bless you Brother LPnM!  ... and thank you!
See you back here for number 6001!


----------



## Australian

carnada said:


> hot rails are beautiful things. REALLY TIGHT PICKUPS



Absolutely.


----------



## Georgiatec

Marcos said:


> Some awesome guitars, here's my two,
> 
> An old MIK Squier with Lace Sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a '93 MIJ Squier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jap is soon to be replaced by an American Special.
> 
> and I love the sounds this kid makes with one,
> YouTube - John Mayer - Belief
> 
> and yes, the 'blind white boy' used a Jap Squier (bit like my red one!) with EMG's.



When you finish watching this on You Tube there is an advert for the Tang Teng Trading Co....aka the Rip Off fake guitar company in China...Ironic when you've just been watching someone as genuine as John Mayer.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

j2112c said:


> Bless you Brother LPnM!  ... and thank you!
> See you back here for number 6001!



Thanks! I'll be back for #6000!


----------



## racersteen68

Malmsteen


----------



## customwhite

Never been a fan of strats,
but if I'll ever play a strat it will be my friends 
Richie Sambora sig. I think it's limited as fuck,
I've tried to buy it but he won't sell it...


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Couple o'moar pics of the mojo starting to grow! Its a highway 1 so the finish is actually wearing where it gets rubbed, looks so cool.


----------



## Georgiatec

Headstock on my 2 tone sunburst relic...photo doesn't really do the flame justice.


----------



## racersteen68




----------



## johnfv

*Hot rails*

One comment on Hot Rails. I have them in the bridge on 2 of my Strats (first started using them back in the 80s). When wired in typical series mode the sound is muddy to me - I don't care for it. I wire the coils in parallel, still humbucking but gives more of a hot/fat single coil tone. Wiring it that way makes it one of my fav pickups of any type or size...

HS-3 is another fav bridge pickup for me, I have that in my other 2 Strats


----------



## j2112c

About time for some Beck... like a short at the end of a night... perfect.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC02wGj5gPw]YouTube - JEFF BECK LIVE Cause We've Ended As Lovers[/ame]


Oh yes... Robert Cray funky bluesy strat...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IrdMyQSKr8]YouTube - Robert Cray - The Forecast (Calls For Pain)[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

Now more of Tele player here is some Strat loveliness... great tone and such soul..... God what a song.... I have to get the hankies out... I am gonna blub like a girl (as I do every time I hear this song) What great strat tone.. what a great song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCRaM8cyil0[/ame]



If you like that chill with this....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuHAAOy70ZI[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

Ok since my birthday is in like a week, I am going to have money and am seriously considering buying a Mexican strat. Have any of you guys had any problems with the Mexican ones or only good things to say? I don't suspect anything bad but I would like to get some opinions on them like how big of a step up are they from Squires? And how far are they from Americans?

I want to go up to my closest GC and play a few but I don't know when of if I will get the chance to any time soon!


----------



## tonefreak

i like my mexi strat a lot. play a couple different ones, and if it feels good, go with it.


----------



## JayCM800

80's Rocker said:


> Ok since my birthday is in like a week, I am going to have money and am seriously considering buying a Mexican strat. Have any of you guys had any problems with the Mexican ones or only good things to say? I don't suspect anything bad but I would like to get some opinions on them like how big of a step up are they from Squires? And how far are they from Americans?
> 
> I want to go up to my closest GC and play a few but I don't know when of if I will get the chance to any time soon!


 
How far are they from Americans? About 180 miles!LOL You end up paying more for a "sticker", and still have mexican workers at the manufacturing line!

If you're into aftermarket pickups, get the MIM and save money.

The only thing the Custom Shop have advantage over production lines is choice of woods and nitro finish.


----------



## Georgiatec

80's Rocker said:


> Ok since my birthday is in like a week, I am going to have money and am seriously considering buying a Mexican strat. Have any of you guys had any problems with the Mexican ones or only good things to say? I don't suspect anything bad but I would like to get some opinions on them like how big of a step up are they from Squires? And how far are they from Americans?
> 
> I want to go up to my closest GC and play a few but I don't know when of if I will get the chance to any time soon!



The headstock photo I posted earlier is a MIM neck. It is THE finest Fender neck I have played. They are a massive step up from the Squire range and IMO on a par with anything coming out of the US Factory. A mate of mine has a Custom Shop '62 RI and he could not believe how good the neck on mine was.


----------



## ESPVH

My Olympic white USA Strat with a TOG 12k Alnico 5 bridge rail pick up ($20.00)  A tad muddy but pretty good! Anyway:


----------



## johnfv

tonefreak said:


> i like my mexi strat a lot. play a couple different ones, and if it feels good, go with it.


Yup, that's it. If it feels good, buy it.


----------



## telemarshall

My Road Worn 60's with my Class 5.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Hmm alright thanks guys. Only thing that keeps getting me, I don't know if I want a strat because of its sound and feel or if I want one just because it's a friggin strat and every real guitar collection has to have one. Once I figure that out tho...


----------



## RiverRatt

I like my MIM strat, too. With good pickups in it, it's as good or better than any strat I've had. 

I'm a LP player and I like the idea of having a strat, but they have a completely different resonance than the Les Paul. I have a lot of trouble dialing in a good strat tone on a Marshall without some boost/effects, while I can just plug in the Paul and the tone is there.


----------



## royslead

Here is the latest of three I own. This one is MIJ, but not Squire. It has a Kahler Spyder trem, and except for the CTS pots I just installed, it's original. I have to say, considering the stock, not so well liked pickups in this, it sounds really good.






Here is my other MIJ, not a Squire. This is a Contemporary, and has the System III trem in it. The lock nut was replaced with an LSR roller (before I got it), I refinished it, and changed the pickguard and pickup configuration from HSS (with a weird sized Schaller humbucker I didn't car for) to SSS with Carvin Twin Blades. If you have never tried that pickup, do it. I love them. The switch in the middle, which is factory by the way, I rewired from just allowing the extra bridge/neck combo to splitting all three pickups as single or humbucking. This has become my main gigging guitar.






Not shown, is my '79 Fender US - it's not a reissue, and rarely goes out any more. I have owned it since I was 13, and it's sentimental value to me is priceless. I'll get a pic posted sometime. The headstock of it is in my avatar.


----------



## JayCM800

And now photos of my other strat i forgot to tell you about...Stock 1998 MIM Fender Classic 50's Stratocaster in Daphne Blue 

Classic 50's Style!





Sometimes you need single coils





Soft-v-shaped tinted neck





With her sisters!


----------



## j2112c

JayCM800 said:


> And now photos of my other strat i forgot to tell you about...Stock 1998 MIM Fender Classic 50's Stratocaster in Daphne Blue
> 
> Classic 50's Style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you need single coils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft-v-shaped tinted neck





I Like - VERY much!!!! NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!
I love the Daphne Blue....


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Very underrated guitarist, the first song he plays a strat.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-exzvfUH_mU]YouTube - 2009 Kickoff Event: Michael Lee Firkins[/ame]


----------



## racersteen68

playing my strat, not perfect but hey.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvZXwyfU7fA]YouTube - empty rooms solo Blackstar HT5[/ame]


----------



## Georgiatec

Sometimes you need single coils

Single coils...I just love 'em......ummm Daphne Blue Strat....drool, slobber, slobber...GAS, GAS


----------



## RiverRatt

I haven't given much thought to the Blacktop series until I saw this one. GAS time again...


----------



## j2112c

racersteen68 said:


> playing my strat, not perfect but hey.
> YouTube - empty rooms solo Blackstar HT5



My favourite Gary Moore song AND solo. Nicely done mate.
I like the sound of the HT5 and you have an unusual vibrato (this is a good thing) it is unique... good going.


----------



## RiverRatt

Here's one I saw recently on the Fender forum, a Custom Shop Masterbuilt Tennessee strat. I think this picture is from the Music Zoo.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

RiverRatt said:


> Here's one I saw recently on the Fender forum, a Custom Shop Masterbuilt Tennessee strat. I think this picture is from the Music Zoo.


----------



## Georgiatec

RiverRatt said:


> Here's one I saw recently on the Fender forum, a Custom Shop Masterbuilt Tennessee strat. I think this picture is from the Music Zoo.



The err lesser spotted Stratellycaster....perfect if you just can't make up your mind....


----------



## j2112c

RiverRatt said:


> Here's one I saw recently on the Fender forum, a Custom Shop Masterbuilt Tennessee strat. I think this picture is from the Music Zoo.



WoW! Yes, that is a bit of a head bender...      

Nice colour though huh?


----------



## RiverRatt

Here's a link to the guitar if you want to read more. Too bad it's already sold. It was only $4899.00!

Fender Custom Shop Masterbuilt Tennessee Stratocaster NOS


----------



## Georgiatec

RiverRatt said:


> Here's a link to the guitar if you want to read more. Too bad it's already sold. It was only $4899.00!
> 
> Fender Custom Shop Masterbuilt Tennessee Stratocaster NOS



I'm so glad I won't be killed in the rush for one then


----------



## j2112c

I love the Transparent Orange stain they put on it... really gorgeous... if I had that guitar I would have to go to the pet shop to buy something special to buff up that lovely finish.... something like... this....


----------



## RiverRatt

Yeah, a Tennessee Strat in orange... I'll bet all you can play on it is "Rocky Top" (University of Tennessee football fight song reference for you round-ball guys).


----------



## Adwex

My black mexi-strat with a hot rails. I haven't played it since I got the Les Paul, but I still have it.


----------



## tonefreak

j2112c said:


> I love the Transparent Orange stain they put on it... really gorgeous... if I had that guitar I would have to go to the pet shop to buy something special to buff up that lovely finish.... somethng like... this....





BAHAHAHAHAHA


chimney sweep! climb up the ladder, drop it down, let it do the rest.

or let it run around on your car hood untill it had a nice shiny sheen to it. lol


----------



## j2112c

tonefreak said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA
> chimney sweep! climb up the ladder, drop it down, let it do the rest.


----------



## j2112c

Adwex said:


> My black mexi-strat with a hot rails. I haven't played it since I got the Les Paul, but I still have it.



I cannot see them.... ah... now I have blue squares... perhaps I will try later and it is just a technical gremlin.


----------



## Georgiatec

Not sure if this will work...trying to put pics on NOT as attachments so lets see if it works. Some detail pics of the Strat relic project guitar I built. http://www.marshallforum.com/member...ic-strat-project-guitar-picture4748-relic.jpg

http://www.marshallforum.com/member...rat-project-guitar-picture4749-relic-body.jpg

Close up of custom made shallow trem block to suit the affinity squire body (narrower than a USA strat).
http://www.marshallforum.com/member...rat-project-guitar-picture4752-trem-block.jpg
Callaham trem units are better than vintage Fenders....note the off centre low E to give me a little more room on the fretboard....you Strat players will know it can be a little tight with vintage string spacing.
http://www.marshallforum.com/member...lic-strat-project-guitar-picture4751-trem.jpg
The 2 pics of the flame neck don't really do it justice...will have to get a better camera!!
http://www.marshallforum.com/member...strat-project-guitar-picture4621-pic-1793.jpg
http://www.marshallforum.com/member...ic-strat-project-guitar-picture4750-neck2.jpg
Hope this works then


----------



## Georgiatec

Well the pics are there but not without having to click on the url....if anyone can tell me how to put pics on so you can see them without clicking can you let me know.....


----------



## j2112c

WoW Adwex Cool mate!


----------



## racersteen68

j2112c said:


> My favourite Gary Moore song AND solo. Nicely done mate.
> I like the sound of the HT5 and you have an unusual vibrato (this is a good thing) it is unique... good going.


Thanks alot! May do vid with Yngwie strat of more Gary Moore type stuff. 
Hate filming, get tense when red light comes on, each take is never perfect! ho hum, it's guitar not cancer.


----------



## Sepp

I LOVE strats!!!
I've had upwards of 20something of them at a time, but the herd has thinned a bit over the years. (more quality, than quantity) 
These are all keepers.

from left to right
-MIJ '70's reissue, with HS3's, and a scalloped board. Nice Malmsteen look to it
-MIJ '50's reissue....this thing is a cannon.
-1972 (late in the year) Black with an ash body, rather heavy.
-1985 Squire neck..scalloped board, on a 1969 body 
-Eric Johnson Signature (awesome guitar!!!!..totally blows me away everytime I play it.)
-1972 (January!) Sunburst light as a feather...one of the last strats with a single string tree, and pat-pend multi-piece bridge..this thing is a monster...still has all of the original bits/paperwork!
-Robert Cray Signature, very punchy clear as a bell
-Ritchie Blackmore Signature. I love the scalloped fretboard on this one, but the pups are waay too dark


----------



## tonefreak

mine

notice the pink strings


----------



## blues_n_cues

nothing special but it works. i'd like to find another old charvette for cheap but people are proud of them these days.


----------



## racersteen68

Pink strings?? Wtf!


----------



## tonefreak

racersteen68 said:


> Pink strings?? Wtf!





exactly! the entire reason i put pink strings on there is the WTF factor!


----------



## kebek

i have many guitars... but the strats beats them all...


----------



## Lane Sparber

Haven't seen one of THESE on this thread yet. Meet my 1979 Fender "Antigua ("Puke-Burst")" strat. He sounds INCREDIBLE, plays like a dream, and is a rare bird indeed. He's also all-original except for one saddle height screw and two coats of shielding paint inside the body.






-Lane


----------



## Georgiatec

Lane Sparber said:


> Haven't seen one of THESE on this thread yet. Meet my 1979 Fender "Antigua ("Puke-Burst")" strat. He sounds INCREDIBLE, plays like a dream, and is a rare bird indeed. He's also all-original except for one saddle height screw and two coats of shielding paint inside the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Lane



Was so close to buying one of those back in 1980!!....ended up buying a white one with black plate and maple board....the one the finish fell off within 2 years.


----------



## poeman33

Sepp said:


> I LOVE strats!!!
> I've had upwards of 20something of them at a time, but the herd has thinned a bit over the years. (more quality, than quantity)
> These are all keepers.
> 
> from left to right
> -MIJ '70's reissue, with HS3's, and a scalloped board. Nice Malmsteen look to it
> -MIJ '50's reissue....this thing is a cannon.
> -1972 (late in the year) Black with an ash body, rather heavy.
> -1985 Squire neck..scalloped board, on a 1969 body
> -Eric Johnson Signature (awesome guitar!!!!..totally blows me away everytime I play it.)
> -1972 (January!) Sunburst light as a feather...one of the last strats with a single string tree, and pat-pend multi-piece bridge..this thing is a monster...still has all of the original bits/paperwork!
> -Robert Cray Signature, very punchy clear as a bell
> -Ritchie Blackmore Signature. I love the scalloped fretboard on this one, but the pups are waay too dark



I love pictures like this. Whenever my wife says I have enough guitars, I can show her pics like this


----------



## Sepp

poeman33 said:


> I love pictures like this. Whenever my wife says I have enough guitars, I can show her pics like this






I'm glad I can help out.
You can also tell her I said, all of mine are soo very different in tone as well...hence so many.


----------



## HoboMan

My USA Strat. I'm not a big Strat fan but this was hanging on the wall at GC.
It was used and I had a $100 Off coupon.
I got it for $525 out the door.
Plays & sounds Fantastic.


----------



## BluesRocker

Ill try and get a better pic of this one.. The shitty cell pic doesnt do her justice..


----------



## IbanezMark

I don't have all of these anymore


----------



## radiomatts

TwinACStacks said:


> Believe it or not Jeff Healey Played a SQUIER STRAT.
> 
> 
> TWIN



And sounded damn good with it too. RIP Jeff.


----------



## racersteen68




----------



## racersteen68

Malmsteen and Jubilee


----------



## racersteen68




----------



## janarn

One is 29 years old. The other is 48 years old:





Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu





Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Here's a new picture of my 2004 MIM Fender Satin Midnight Blue Stratocaster, with an awesome scalloped neck mod that I just had done for me!


----------



## Pooh

Here's mine, 1987 vintage 62 reissue.
Buddy Guy blessed it, played with it!
combine it with a homemade treble booster in the 1974x and it rocks!


----------



## tonefreak

Pooh said:


> Here's mine, 1987 vintage 62 reissue.
> Buddy Guy blessed it, played with it!
> combine it with a homemade treble booster in the 1974x and it rocks!




ummmm
why is the tremolo arm on the wrong side?


----------



## Pooh

I always loved SRV. I tried one of the tribute strats that had it that way and loved it.
So I bought the callaham setup and did the change......
It works for me, I don't have to reach for the arm as much.


----------



## Si.




----------



## j2112c

Hey guys, some great strats on the thread, funny as I just got home and picked up my Levinson Blade. It is great with the electronic tone controls and back pick up boost with the active circuitry.
BUT, I went to a local guitar shop yesterday and tried a standard non-active Fender, boy was the output low. It may have been that guitar, but do you guys change the rear pick up and if so do you maintain the output balance with the others?


----------



## Pooh

Si. said:


>



 thats really beautiful!
If I did not have an autograph on mine, I would do something about the poly coat. Yours is just so beautiful.


----------



## metallicaforever95

puttin a floyd on my classic strat! i found this picture any one know where i can get one? HELP ME




Can someone please tell me what this is! i mean a lock nut yes!
but do they make these? and where can i get one! HELP
this would be a great alternative!


----------



## Australian

metallicaforever95 said:


> puttin a floyd on my classic strat! i found this picture any one know where i can get one? HELP ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what this is! i mean a lock nut yes!
> but do they make these? and where can i get one! HELP
> this would be a great alternative!



Do some research on those before you do it though. Those behind the nut systems arent as good at keeping the guitar in tune.


----------



## poeman33

j2112c said:


> Hey guys, some great strats on the thread, funny as I just got home and picked up my Levinson Blade. It is great with the electronic tone controls and back pick up boost with the active circuitry.
> BUT, I went to a local guitar shop yesterday and tried a standard non-active Fender, boy was the output low. It may have been that guitar, but do you guys change the rear pick up and if so do you maintain the output balance with the others?



Yes the output on a standard Strat will be way lower...that's normal.

And to balance out the rear pickup with the rest you adjust pickup height. Lower the rear until it isn't louder than the rest. You can get a bridge pup with more output, but if you are going with stock...lower the neck one's height.


----------



## Georgiatec

poeman33 said:


> Yes the output on a standard Strat will be way lower...that's normal.
> 
> And to balance out the rear pickup with the rest you adjust pickup height. Lower the rear until it isn't louder than the rest. You can get a bridge pup with more output, but if you are going with stock...lower the neck one's height.



The problem I have the most is balance between bass and treble strings. Most single coils seem a little boomy on the bass side. I just set them with the bass end further away from the strings. The only pups I've tried that are better balanced are Texas Specials, although I believe Lace Sensors are good too, plus a bit more pokey.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

metallicaforever95 said:


> puttin a floyd on my classic strat! i found this picture any one know where i can get one? HELP ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what this is! i mean a lock nut yes!
> but do they make these? and where can i get one! HELP
> this would be a great alternative!



I'd stick with locking tuners. That's quite a beastly looking thing.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## racersteen68




----------



## Georgiatec

No one posted on here for a while so I'll give it a boot. Just been farting on this Strat for a while. I hadn't played it in ages and forgot what great tone and feel it has (3 Texas Specials). It's made up from a Fat Strat body and a Mighty Mite neck


----------



## S.A.T.O.

metallicaforever95 said:


> puttin a floyd on my classic strat! i found this picture any one know where i can get one? HELP ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what this is! i mean a lock nut yes!
> but do they make these? and where can i get one! HELP
> this would be a great alternative!


 
Take a look at Super-Vee trems before you do anything. The Super-Vee model is as good as a Floyd and you don't have to route the body of your strat to get the bridge in. The nut is a little different looking but not too bad. I have one on a homemade Strat I built a few years ago and the trem rocks! www.super-vee.com


----------



## j2112c

Georgiatec said:


> No one posted on here for a while so I'll give it a boot. Just been farting on this Strat for a while. I hadn't played it in ages and forgot what great tone and feel it has (3 Texas Specials). It's made up from a Fat Strat body and a Mighty Mite neck



Nice Pickguard... T.

Funny you should give the thread a boot as I was talking about joining a funk/soul band with a guy this week and so I tried messing with some funk licks with a few guitars... only one did it ... the Strat... for funk... nothing like a Strat in position 4!!!!

Good band name... FuNk PoSiTioN 4


----------



## 80's Rocker

If I ever got a strat it would be a lefty strung righty. Righty strats don't really suit me well....


----------



## RiverRatt

There's a pawn shop Squier strat around here that they are only asking $85 for. The pickguard has been hacked all up, but the neck on that thing is beautiful. It's been played so much the finish on the neck is mostly gone. The finish left on the headstock is flaking off in big chunks, but it feels great and has some serious mojo happening. If it's still there when I have some folding money I may have to pick it up for a future project.


----------



## Riffraff

Las Palmas Norte said:


> I'd stick with locking tuners. That's quite a beastly looking thing.
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.



+1

I've been real pleased with the locking tuners on my Deluxe. There is absolutely no need for a locking nut when locking tuners work just as well. I need some new pics but here is my Strat. I've never felt a smoother neck on any guitar. It's perfect.

Don't mind the strings. That's the set that was on it when I bought it. I don't think the guy ever changed them.
'05 Tobacco Burst American Deluxe Ash


----------



## Georgiatec

j2112c said:


> Nice Pickguard... T.
> 
> Funny you should give the thread a boot as I was talking about joining a funk/soul band with a guy this week and so I tried messing with some funk licks with a few guitars... only one did it ... the Strat... for funk... nothing like a Strat in position 4!!!!
> 
> Good band name... FuNk PoSiTioN 4



Like John, like it. Takes me back to my days in the cabaret band. We used to do stuff by The Commodores, Shalamar and....SHIT!! I can't remember and somehow, don't want to!!. What I do remember though is having my '79 Strat in the No.2 position most of the time and running my Peavey classic 50 watter quite toppy. Great tone for all that Nile Rodgers type stuff. Good luck if you decide to have a go with it. The band I was in back then used a drum machine (trendy and 1 less to pay) and it was great discipline for my rhythm playing.


----------



## IbanezMark

Bump 
Here's one of mine..


----------



## thetragichero

in the middle of refinishing the squier partscaster (surf green nitro!) and assembling another partscaster... i should have pictures up in the next couple of weeks


----------



## radiomatts

*My strat children*

Okay, here is my Strat family...with three exceptions. First, an MIK Squier Strat a la Dave Gilmour isn't in the pic. It's at my drummer's house. He's learning to play and too cheap to buy his own guitar. The second is the red Squier Affinity Strat, bottom row to the right...GONE. Sold it the other day. I picked up a black, kinda Clapton like Gold label Mexican Squier the other day. I'm redoing this family portrait soon.






Here they are in order.
Upper row: 1985 MIM Black label Fender with MHD pickups, dead on Ritchie Blackmore tone; Mutt ESP/LTD George Lynch GL 256. ESP body, LTD neck; Fender Classic 70's Strat - more Blackmore tones; 1988 ESP Traditional Series Strat. Hard V neck, their version of a 61 Strat; 2003 Fender MIM with Custom Shop Robert Cray pickups; Late 2004 Partscaster with an All Parts neck and Fender MIM body.

Lower row: 2010 Custom Dean Tremont guitar; LTD George Lynch GL 200MT; Blue Jackson JS1 with upgraded everything; Black Jackson JS 1 with upgraded everything; lastly the aforementioned Squier 20th Anniversary Affinity Strat with MIM pups and bridge.

My kids call them, 'the other brothers and sisters."


----------



## NewReligion

*Re: My strat children*



radiomatts said:


> Okay, here is my Strat family...with three exceptions. First, an MIK Squier Strat a la Dave Gilmour isn't in the pic. It's at my drummer's house. He's learning to play and too cheap to buy his own guitar. The second is the red Squier Affinity Strat, bottom row to the right...GONE. Sold it the other day. I picked up a black, kinda Clapton like Gold label Mexican Squier the other day. I'm redoing this family portrait soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are in order.
> Upper row: 1985 MIM Black label Fender with MHD pickups, dead on Ritchie Blackmore tone; Mutt ESP/LTD George Lynch GL 256. ESP body, LTD neck; Fender Classic 70's Strat - more Blackmore tones; 1988 ESP Traditional Series Strat. Hard V neck, their version of a 61 Strat; 2003 Fender MIM with Custom Shop Robert Cray pickups; Late 2004 Partscaster with an All Parts neck and Fender MIM body.
> 
> Lower row: 2010 Custom Dean Tremont guitar; LTD George Lynch GL 200MT; Blue Jackson JS1 with upgraded everything; Black Jackson JS 1 with upgraded everything; lastly the aforementioned Squier 20th Anniversary Affinity Strat with MIM pups and bridge.
> 
> My kids call them, 'the other brothers and sisters."



Beautiful Family, very respectable Sir.

I'm diggin' the Ash/Maple Bullet top row 3rd from left. 
David


----------



## John 14:6

I will have to post some pictures of my Strats later, but here are a couple Strat masters.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3HfBELvmWE]YouTube - ‪Scorpions - Sails Of Charon (Musikladen 1977)‬&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uwvBizKAwc]YouTube - ‪a day in the life‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SG_Lefty

My MIM Dave Murray Replica...


----------



## RiverRatt

Georgiatec said:


> The problem I have the most is balance between bass and treble strings. Most single coils seem a little boomy on the bass side. I just set them with the bass end further away from the strings. The only pups I've tried that are better balanced are Texas Specials, although I believe Lace Sensors are good too, plus a bit more pokey.



You know, my Strat with Texas Specials is my favorite out of the 5 or so that I've owned, and it's that flame paint job Mexican strat. It sounds unbelievable, though. I use the Bill Lawrence nickel method for setting pickup height. Put one nickel on the treble side of the pickup and adjust until the nickel just touches the high E string. Then, take 2 nickels and put them on the bass side of the pickup and adjust until the nickels just touch the low E. Perfect setup every time!


----------



## John 14:6

Here is a nice collection of Strats.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEvRDC-mGmg[/ame]


----------



## Georgiatec

Simple, but very effective RR ...Like all the best tips...now where's that change I brought back from Florida the other year?


----------



## IbanezMark

Here's my gaggle of stratocasters. A group of strats is a gaggle right?


----------



## Strateuphoria

57 hotrod (serialized neckplate) I've had for 10years





Latest diy partscaster with (SRV spec neck) can't put it down
80's style Yeah!

I allways disconnect the tone and place a mini toggle for parralel/series swithing


----------



## John 14:6

Here are my Fender Malmsteen Strats with a USA Trans Red Ale SoCal Charvel in the middle. It looks like I need to get another guitar stand. The full sized picture would not download on the Marshall Forum site, but the JVM Forum had no problem downloading the full sized picture. I am not sure why. Maybe I will try using Photobucket later. Please click on the image below to see a larger picture.


----------



## radiomatts

*Re: My strat children*



NewReligion said:


> Beautiful Family, very respectable Sir.
> 
> I'm diggin' the Ash/Maple Bullet top row 3rd from left.
> David



Thank you, kind sir. I'm quite proud of these children.


----------



## radiomatts

*Re: My strat children*



NewReligion said:


> Beautiful Family, very respectable Sir.
> 
> I'm diggin' the Ash/Maple Bullet top row 3rd from left.
> David



David, that's a 2002 MIM Classic 70's, but yeah...the ash body looks great.


----------



## radiomatts

John 14:6 said:


> Here are my Fender Malmsteen Strats with a SoCal Charvel in the middle. It looks like I need to get another guitar stand. The full sized picture would not download on the Marshall Forum site, but the JVM Forum had no problem downloading the full sized picture. I am not sure why. Maybe I will try using Photobucket later. Please click on the image below to see a larger picture.




Now you have me gassing for a Daphne Blue Strat. Beautiful guitars, sir.


----------



## Guitar Dude

dang! this is making me want another strat. maybe a double neck this time?


----------



## racersteen68

John 14:6 said:


> Here are my Fender Malmsteen Strats with a SoCal Charvel in the middle. It looks like I need to get another guitar stand. The full sized picture would not download on the Marshall Forum site, but the JVM Forum had no problem downloading the full sized picture. I am not sure why. Maybe I will try using Photobucket later. Please click on the image below to see a larger picture.


i want Malmsteens in various colours! blue,rosewood....
nice


----------



## thetragichero

yeah this thread caused me to buy a "reliced" sunburst strat copy for 50$ off craigslist tomorrow, and order another body and neck (white body, all maple neck) for another partscaster
thanks guys, but i should warn you that my girlfriend hates you


----------



## johnfv

Yup, I ordered body and neck for another partscaster myself. This time I am trying a Firebird pickup in the bridge and lipstick pups in the middle/neck. Should look cool at least


----------



## Strateuphoria

does anyone think my blackout partscaster is cool looking?  or is it just me?


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Strateuphoria said:


> does anyone think my blackout partscaster is cool looking?  or is it just me?



No pics showing up for me?


----------



## Strateuphoria

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> No pics showing up for me?



scroll up


----------



## tone seaker

John 14:6 said:


> Here is a nice collection of Strats.
> 
> YouTube - ‪yngwie malmsteen strat collection tour guitarworld.com‬&rlm;



Amazing collection but it is almost criminal that he scalloped a 68 maple cap. Just to rare. At least he did not modify the 54. It is interesting how they all just lean on each other with no stands


----------



## AlvisX

I know people love their Strats ,but they're overdone for me , not that I haven't been through a few. I generally prefer teles for the Fender style needs

Pawnshop MiM that I kinda tweaked to satisfaction.New black guard ,better electronics,Allparts fat neck,full steel block trem. Used it as a "fly-in" guitar for a long time and then as the F-style guitar in my Eurostash. Sounded right in bridge single coil mode.
Sold to some Canadian who parted it out ...shame









Got this body & 2 fat necks for 100 bucks . Was a good strat .Sold to a professor who really digs it 









'66 that was a gift from a HS friend .Ended up going back to save his ass because he got fired from his HS art teaching job for trying to lay his militant vegan trip on the students ....dumbass. I shoulda sold it when the economy was good ,bought a Jr. and sent him the rest





My one sort ofconstant Strat.It'a re-fin'd '72 body ,Allparts fat neck .It has remnants of the '79 my parents bought me in high school ...the neck plate and neck pickup
Notice the tele bridge pickup .....







Memphis Strat body that belonged to another HS friend who succumbed to brain cancer in '94, Cheese was his nickname due to his habit of makin everybody grilled cheese sammiches when the party was over





Cheezcaster


----------



## IbanezMark

Alvis - those are some sweet scumbag strats!! Love 'em.


----------



## John 14:6

Here is a must see video for all Strat owners. This tuning trick really does work. Your standard strat tremolo will stay in tune just like Jeff Beck's does.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0Oyc6slYRc]YouTube - ‪How to keep your Strat tremolo in tune. Frudua Way - www.frudua.com‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Strateuphoria

John 14:6 said:


> Here is a must see video for all Strat owners. This tuning trick really does work. Your standard strat tremolo will stay in tune just like Jeff Beck's does.
> 
> YouTube - ‪How to keep your Strat tremolo in tune. Frudua Way - www.frudua.com‬&rlm;



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neTsQng-70o]YouTube - ‪"Achmed the dead terrorist"‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## AlvisX

IbanezMark said:


> Alvis - those are some sweet scumbag strats!! Love 'em.



Thx ,they're a lotta fun,that's 4 sure


----------



## thetragichero

just took a picture of my stable of strats (and a few others):


----------



## luekemeyer

My month old Strat...


----------



## matt3310

some of mine, I need to get some new pics. Ive got 40 Strats, 16 Teles, 2 Les Pauls, 3 PRS's, 1 SG.


----------



## NewReligion

matt3310 said:


> some of mine, I need to get some new pics. Ive got 40 Strats, 16 Teles, 2 Les Pauls, 3 PRS's, 1 SG.



So Super cool Matt. Your inventory is beyond that of many stores in Quality & Quantity. Beautiful!

So can you throw down some audio of the tone and awesome playing that a collection like this can provide? I want to hear it. Thanks in advance.

David Hopkins


----------



## diesect20022000

I'm bulding one.

I also have a Charvel model 1 i need a pup ring for to get going again and i'm looking for a good one under $400 used right now.

I played a strat through my VOX lil night train today and it brought me back to inspiration...I'm meant to play strats and super strats. They just work for me.

I'm even considering selling my SG now (and it has REDICULOUSLY low,smooth action) for another strat.....i'm strat crazy now,lol.

I'm hoping to find a Tradition classic (strat) as well. I played one today and though it needed a set up it was just amazingly good tone from that thing...even with super high action and coroded strings (i trust the owner,lol).


----------



## John 14:6

matt3310 said:


> some of mine, I need to get some new pics. Ive got 40 Strats, 16 Teles, 2 Les Pauls, 3 PRS's, 1 SG.


 WOW!!! I think you get the trophy for best gear collection. I especially like the blue 6100 half stack. My wife is going to have nightmares after seeing all of this stuff. I told her now that is stuff a guy can use.


----------



## midgo

Geeeeeezus Johnno!!!
I'm late to the party, and I've cum in my pants three times  some sexay strats here, and bloody hell Matt!! That collection is out of this world, my eyes popped out of my head! Congratulations fella!!
I actually will use that pic to show my wife that my meager collection is actually small and humble and that I need at least another ten strats!  Haha!! 

I'll get some pics of my strats on here Lickety split!!


----------



## JayCM800

matt3310 said:


> some of mine, I need to get some new pics. Ive got 40 Strats, 16 Teles, 2 Les Pauls, 3 PRS's, 1 SG.


You have an MG10KK and not a real, beastly 2203KK?   What's up with that?!?!  You need it, Matt!!


----------



## matt3310

JayCM800 said:


> You have an MG10KK and not a real, beastly 2203KK?   What's up with that?!?!  You need it, Matt!!



I have one coming!!  And a YJM100!!


----------



## poeman33

I'm blaming everyone here. All these freakin' pictures. Matt with his bevy of beauties...Luke with his guitar porn of the white princess...
So I did some research on the new American Standard and people are raving about the improvements, seems to have better press than the new Deluxe...checked out Long and Mcquade...and damn...they are cheaper here than in the States...and I really really need a maple neck...and I haven't bought a brand new Electric guitar in decades...
Should be here next week


----------



## midgo

tried to post pics of my strats!
Didn't bloody work!!!
i'll try and sort it out then post.
Sorry gents.


----------



## j2112c

Ye Gods Matt!!!

R O C K O N!!!!!!!


----------



## midgo

Righto!! 

Think ive got it sorted!! Not quite as extensive as Matts collection! haha!!

Love these axes though!!


----------



## janarn




----------



## Ydna

Yea. I want to hear that Dual Showman. I've heard that is what Peter Green used live. A les paul, switchable out of phase, and that head would be nice.


----------



## thetragichero

janarn said:


>



i think this is my favourite strat in the thread
nothing beats a cigarette-stained, well-played guitar
that mojo can't be faked


----------



## matt3310

I believe thats a custom shop that is faked!


----------



## racersteen68




----------



## RickyLee

OK . . .

Dumb question #1 of the day, maybe the month.

I have an American Strat maple neck that I want to use for a new Strat build. The back of the heel of the neck still has the inspection/date sticker on it. I am figuring I will be taking some value off the neck if I remove this sticker. But I want the neck flush against the body cavity. Should I try to peel it off and save it? Or just leave it on and mount the neck?


----------



## matt3310

Leave it and mount it. It wont effect anything!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Well my 100th post deserves to go to a specific instrument I love which is a strat.. I have 6 of them and love everyone. I'll go in order of aquistisition but I'll list them first. 1.) 2006 Fender American Series Hss sienna Sunburst. 2.) 2008 Fender Special Edition Sienna Sunburst MIM w/texas specials. 3.) 1994 Black MIM Strat with 57/62 pups. 4.) 1992 SRV Sig. 5.) 1994 MIM Dakota Red
6.) 2001 American Series Strat the color on this guitar was only used for one year. picked it up last week at a pawn shop for a steal


----------



## poeman33

Oh man I love guitar porn in the morning 

Beautiful Beautiful collection FStrat


----------



## fstrat59slp

Thanks alot poeman I really appreciate it. I'm a CSA if ya can't tell lol out of the 6 I have everyone of them has a unique sound. My two absolute faves are the two American series strats. The red one with all the artwork on it is the twangiest strat I've ever played/heard and it's got the stock pups.


----------



## j2112c

Oh yesssssssssSSSSsssss! (In a totally Meg Ryan in a diner way!)
I like this one... in the way I like a fat arsed girl straddling my face in a morning.... (no really... I do!)


----------



## MartyStrat54

Nice guitars guys. I'm overwhelmed by all the beautiful Strats.


----------



## fstrat59slp

j112c out of all of them that one is my fav too. Fat bottom girls like it are quite nice haha.


----------



## jvm210guy

I love my American Special Strat!!


----------



## Georgiatec

Bump...I've been playing this one a lot recently. It's a Squire body, a non Fender maple neck with a figured maple applied board (not one piece). Pups are a Dean "Shredhead" bridge, Fender standard middle and a hot rails neck. It has push-pull pots on both tones that split the shredhead and combine bridge with neck. The Hotrails and the Shredhead together sound fantastic. The neck has quite an early sixties feel and is straight as a die. I wax potted the Shredhead following Lane's thread and it's really made a difference...the guitar is so quiet now and really versatile and only cost me about 100 bucks for the parts plus the time wiring, making stuff fit and screwing it together.


----------



## Mid Life Crisis

Here are my four Strats. L to R '88 American Std (stock apart from tort guard), 1994 AVRI57, Custom Shop 1960 relic ("Abby" signed pickups), Partscaster (cheap but very light MIC alder body, MIJ 62 neck, GFS 60s Repro pickups).


----------



## mint6

seriously?


----------



## johnfv

How about this:




Or a little bit of this:


----------



## racersteen68

lookalike!


----------



## Georgiatec

Touché.....


----------



## racersteen68

love the red strat with black scratchplate!


----------



## kramer.geetar

Now sold, but this used to be my '84 Tokai Strat that I had for about 6 months


----------



## Strateuphoria

I had a '57 hotrod strat (only thing hotrod about it was the newer 9.5" radius fretboard) it was candy apple maple neck. Had it for 10 years. looked alot like the tokai, above.
Reluctantly sold it eventually. After preferance to 12" radius rosewood necks '62 shape, like SRV. 
The funny thing is, I went into a store and tried allmost every strat and stuck true love with a mexican classic 70's strat. Its not a shredder guitar, its an Ashwood body with D shape RW neck and has the old radius of 7.25" making for a much higher action, and the bridge pickup was so bright, it was more like a tele. But lets say, once you have it in your arms, you'll realize the sum of all the parts, came together nicely on them. Be it more of a nostalgic experience.






I urge all strat lovers not to overlook the Mexican Classic series, Fender® Products
shure it might need the bridge upgrade to US vintage specs to really sing, but their classic series just seems like a real bargain to me.


----------



## racersteen68

wear on my maple neck




Callaham trem block








new pu's in Yng strat


----------



## johnfv

They all look great! I have always loved Candy Apple Red. My Red EJ Strat (maple neck) kicks ass...

5 springs? You must like it to fight back


----------



## racersteen68

johnfv said:


> They all look great! I have always loved Candy Apple Red. My Red EJ Strat (maple neck) kicks ass...
> 
> 5 springs? You must like it to fight back



I never use trem!


----------



## Captainwave

There's just something special about a good Strat. I played PRS (still love 'em) for a couple of years and have had a bunch of those, but again, the Strat... 

Here's my early 1965 (FEB65), one of the last pre-CBS ones to leave the factory after CBS bought Fender in january 1965.






Below is my 1986 '57 Vintage Reissue, one of the first ones built at the then new Fender factory in Corona. Just love this one.


----------



## Hamohapic

Fender CS 69 Strat - it cant get any better then this


----------



## johnfv

*Ngd!*

I've posted some pics of this Warmoth partscaster already but I just got it back from my tech yesterday. He did some minor fret leveling and beveled the edges just the way I like it, he does incredible nut work and has the action and intonation perfect. This thing totally rocks!

Body: Chambered Swamp Ash with Flame Maple top. Contoured heel. Fireburst finish with trans red back.
Neck: Goncalo Alves with Kingwood fret board (raw wood, no finish). Standard thin profile, 6150 frets, Graph Tech TUSQ nut.
Hardware: GFS Brass block trem with Graph Tech String Saver classic saddles. Schaller locking tuners.
Electronics: Fender Eric Johnson pickup set, master volume only.

My 2nd chambered Swamp Ash with Maple top body and I really like the tone. Swamp Ash alone can be a little scooped sounding for my taste but the chambers add a nice warmth to it. The Goncalo Alves neck helps bring out some nice mids also. I usually go for hotter pickups but with the warm wood tones the Fender EJ set is excellent.


----------



## HoboMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE8fbcQ9MWs]G&L Legacy with MESA Boogie F-50 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Blues

My MIA 2001:


----------



## p90strat

*1989 Strat Plus With Hi-Output P90's*

Hey All,

This is one of my two Hot Rodded strats, a 1989 Strat Plus in Sage Metalllic with Hand made chrome pickguard and three early eighties period hi-output P90's. The tip of the whammy bar is the end of a chrome knurled socket wrench handle - cut - milled and threaded to go on the end of the bar and the knobs are matching knurled chrome nobs. The bridge is about 12.5k, middle 11.2K and the neck is 10K wired to 250MG pots. The other one (not pictured) is a 70's ash body & maple board Strat with Dimarzio Super Distortion single coils from the eighties in all positions. I run them through a JCM 900 2500 SL-x and a JCM 900 Hi-Gain Dual Reverb. Clean and crunch through the reverb and hi-gain through the SL-X. It was hard to get a useable photo of the guitar since the pickup covers and pick guard are chrome and very reflective. The Sage Mettallic finish reflects a lot of light as well. "Blondie" the other strat has Fralin base plates under each of the dimarzio's and 250MG pots along with a Torres Mid rage pot. Loud, thick, throaty, and raukaus as "f'! Will drive even low gain amps and it's still all analog (no batteries or boost circuits). The p90 pictured is also very loud and has a really big open fat sound with lots of grunt - easily drives most amps as well. I live in Hi-Gain Heaven.


----------



## treetrunk

matt3310 said:


> some of mine, I need to get some new pics. Ive got 40 Strats, 16 Teles, 2 Les Pauls, 3 PRS's, 1 SG.



Please adopt me


----------



## racersteen68

Hamohapic said:


> Fender CS 69 Strat - it cant get any better then this



hope you have a furry strap and bandana like Jimi! awesome!


----------



## Tomminn

Hey there. I'm new to this forum so this is my opening pic 
This is my 2005 Tom Delonge strat wich I upgraded a bit. Put Seymour Duncan '59 in neck and JB in bridge. 





And a Hondo Strat. Propably late 80's model.




Greetings from Iceland


----------



## billdncn

Newly aquired '93 American Standard. It was white on white. Just replaced the pickguard and installed my old JB4 in the bridge. Much thicker sounding now. This is about the 5th Strat I've owned over the years.... Not to mention others that I wish I had back.


----------



## fenderbender420

here ya go 2006 60th anny


----------



## Breakrite

j2112c said:


> Oh yesssssssssSSSSsssss! (In a totally Meg Ryan in a diner way!)
> I like this one... in the way I like a fat arsed girl straddling my face in a morning.... (no really... I do!)


 
My version of a 2001 model. Always wondered what the finish was till now. Bought it from someone who needed cash, and have only played it once. He never played it. Looks like something out of Spinal Tap with the tags still hanging on it.


----------



## Breakrite

matt3310 wins. Most awesome collection I've ever seen. I couldn't even store that many guitars in my humble abode. New quote, "You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a Strat at Matt's"


----------



## Far Rider

Here's mine. 2008 Standard Strat and her new best friend:


----------



## Redders

I've been really GASing for a strat the past few months, even more so recently after discovering Philip Sayce. Now looking through some pics in this thread I think one will be my next purchase in the new year


----------



## fstrat59slp

Breakrite said:


> My version of a 2001 model. Always wondered what the finish was till now. Bought it from someone who needed cash, and have only played it once. He never played it. Looks like something out of Spinal Tap with the tags still hanging on it.



Man that strat is a beaut, my favorite color on a strat dunno why, it really just is. I guess its bc It's the same color as my dads ol teisco checkmate guitar, he showed it to me when I was little and I was forever inlove with the sienna sunburst. Plus I thought it'd be cool to have a guitar the same color as my dads. Btw when get tired of that strat let me know I need some more maple neck strats haha


----------



## Breakrite

fstrat59slp said:


> Man that strat is a beaut, my favorite color on a strat dunno why, it really just is. I guess its bc It's the same color as my dads ol teisco checkmate guitar, he showed it to me when I was little and I was forever inlove with the sienna sunburst. Plus I thought it'd be cool to have a guitar the same color as my dads. Btw when get tired of that strat let me know I need some more maple neck strats haha



Funny how those early experiences shape our future wants. Same here. Sometime in the 60's, I saw a reddish Strat with a maple neck. I've just always wanted one. I decided it would become an "under the bed" guitar for as long as I can stand it and just keep playing my others. Shameful, I know.


----------



## kebek

My latest MIA custom stratocaster...


----------



## willscott182

Tomminn said:


> Hey there. I'm new to this forum so this is my opening pic
> This is my 2005 Tom Delonge strat wich I upgraded a bit. Put Seymour Duncan '59 in neck and JB in bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Hondo Strat. Propably late 80's model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Iceland



nicee to see a TD strat. Im assuming you resprayed it?


----------



## Georgiatec

I've just fitted an original 1977 pick up (middle) to my workhorse Partscaster, jeepers but that thing sounds SSSWWEEEETTT. Some of the tones I'm getting in pos 2 & 4 when mixing it with the Hot Rails and the Shredhead in the bridge are awesome. I can split the Shredhead and also combine it with the Hot Rails via push pulls on the tone pots. So in 2 I get the HR and the '77 then pull the centre tone pot and the bridge comes in as well. I can then split the bridge via the other tone pot for another variation. Just been playing with it for 3 hours. The '77 on it's own is so fucking good...I've forgotten just how good those '70s Fender pups were.


----------



## racersteen68

i've tried HS3,YJM,TONEZONE,LACE SENSOR HOT GOLDS,FIREBIRD,HOTRAILS,FASTTRACK.....


----------



## Georgiatec

racersteen68 said:


> i've tried HS3,YJM,TONEZONE,LACE SENSOR HOT GOLDS,FIREBIRD,HOTRAILS,FASTTRACK.....



Know what you mean....I've got Strats with Texas Specials, Vintage Noiseless & Custom Shop '69s. That '77 Fender pup sounds better in the middle than any of them. I've just got hold of a set of '79 pups that I'm going to put in my '62 RI fotoflame....can't wait!!


----------



## FFXIhealer

My two strats:

Fender American Special Stratocaster - Candy Apple Red - Pickguard changed from aged white to Fender American Pearloid 3-ply - Kept all original parts in bag.





Warmoth Stratocaster body with Jackson headstock, WizardII cut neck - Alder body with Black Nitro finish (not gloss) and Contoured Heel, Maple neck with Ebony fretboard, 6105 stainless steel frets. Schaeler locking tuners, Seymour-Duncan pickups (Cool Rails, Vintage Rails, Hot Stack), DPDT Series/Parallel 250k tone switches (neck/bridge), 500k volume.





Nut needs lowering, then I'll have to readjust the neck, check fret levelling, action-height, etc, but yeah, rocks hard.


----------



## dptone5

Here's my Eric Clapton Strat....I just love this guitar!


----------



## jvm210guy

Here's my Strat





I'm stratorbating right now....


----------



## p90strat

I said I'd just force myself to live with two guitars and two amps. But after looking at this thread I'm jonesing. Oh shit........


----------



## jwebb1970

Fender Classic Players Series 50's Strat, whcih I have owned since the end of 2007. A "Mexican Custom Shop", if you will - neck plate is engraved w/ the Custom Shop logo. The Classic Series were originally Japan-built generic reissues that saw production moved to Ensenada after Fender upgraded the Mexico facility a few years back. When the Mexico plant was being re-tooled, a handful of Custom Shop builders went south to assist in the retrofit & also gussied up some of the Classic Series productrion models & turned them into a "high end" line of MIM Fenders.

Came stock w/ the following factory mods:

Flatter 9.5" fingerboard radius w/ medium jumbo frets - neck is a 50s style "soft V" shape.

American Vintage CS pickup set (I swapped the bridge single coil for a Duncan JB Jr - and am considering a Lil 59 for the neck)

SuperSwitch instead of traditional 5 way - position 4 gives neck/bridge instead of neck/mid - I moved that to position 3 & returned position 4 to normal neck/mid. Also have the bridge pup wired to split to single coil in position 2 - middle pup is reverse wound, so I get hum cancelling. If/when I swap the neck pup for a Lil 59, I will also wire that 'bucker to go single coil in pos 4. In the end I should have a Strat that is hum cancelling in all positions.

Gotoh locking tuners that look like vintage Klusons

Shoreline Gold finish - the paint is polyester, but is applied in a "thin coat" fashion. You get the protection of modern polyester, but being such a thin coat, you do get a bit more resonance from the body a la a nitro finish. From what I have been told, I can expect the poly finsih to possibly crack over time like nitro. I'm not worried about that in the least....

"Vintage/modern" trem bridge - 2 point floater like the Am Std bridge, but with vintage nickel saddles. Was once only available on this guitar & as a Custom Shop option. AFAIK, this trem is now found on all new Am Std Strats & still a CS option. This bridge + the locking tuners keeps the thing in tune very well. I also take a sharpened #2 pencil & grind the carbon "lead" into the nut slots when doing full string changes to further improve tuning stability when whammying madly. Swapped the vintage-style trem bar for the longer black bar in the pic (taken from an old Gotoh trem bridge).

I also swapped the stock 1-ply white pickguard for the 3 ply tortoiseshell seen in the pic.

This MIM guitar looks/feels/plays as good as any current US built Fender I have come across or owned - love it!


----------



## racersteen68




----------



## racersteen68




----------



## johnfv

Is that a red Yngwie model? Looks cool...


----------



## racersteen68

Sure is a YJM, 2008


----------



## Derek S

Some sweet looking Strats in this thread! 

I've been a life-long _super_ strat player but believe it or not, never actually owned a TRUE Stratocaster....until now. Took me until I was 43, lol, but heh, better late than never! I just nabbed this on Christmas eve, a US Sienna Burst...a little ho ho ho item for myself. No need to make a "NGD!" thread, they get kinda boring after a while. 

I did take some decent pics and made a quick test clip though...


New Strat + Dr. Z Test / Download


----------



## jvm210guy

Derek S said:


> Some sweet looking Strats in this thread!
> 
> I've been a life-long _super_ strat player but believe it or not, never actually owned a TRUE Stratocaster....until now. Took me until I was 43, lol, but heh, better late than never! I just nabbed this on Christmas eve, a US Sienna Burst...a little ho ho ho item for myself. No need to make a "NGD!" thread, they get kinda boring after a while.
> 
> I did take some decent pics and made a quick test clip though...
> 
> 
> New Strat + Dr. Z Test / Download


 
NGD's never get boring, dude!!!!


----------



## carrots

*Derek S owns these Hot Guitars*:


----------



## Steve Mavronis

2003 Fender Yngwie Malmsteen Stratocaster (Candy Apple Red)
2004 Fender Standard Stratocaster (Satin Midnight Blue)

In other words my Red Devil and Midnight Mistress!


----------



## racersteen68

Leopard strap! Good man !


----------



## gdh1532

I like the strats I have now, especially the one I put together out of guitar parts I had laying around. I would like to get a G&L strat, and a try out a Suhr strat. I played a gig on an Eric Johnson strat, I don't know what pups it had, but it played great, sustain for days, and for sound was the best sounding strat I've had in my hands. 

I'll get around to posting some pics of my strats. 
here is another great strat sound.
David Gilmour Live In Gdansk Full Version - YouTube


----------



## Strateuphoria

I have just had the scalloping done on a strat, starting from the 12fret to the 22th fret.

once you go scalloped you can't go back, this is true.

I'm now gassing for a Ritchie Blackmore strat, but would want to change out the pickguard and pickups to SD Antiquity pups. They are the best handwound pickups, the holy grail early 60's original pickups., and with no-load tonepots of course.


----------



## dodgethis

My first Strat but I have put up on display in the company's reception due to the autograph on it. It's a Fender Japan ST62 with Lace pickups. Those are going out in favour of Suhr FLs from my American Deluxe.


----------



## telemarshall

My Roadworn 60's


----------



## Strateuphoria

I like those dunlop 6105 extra high narrow jumbo's


----------



## racersteen68

dunlop 6000!


----------



## Strateuphoria

racersteen68 said:


> dunlop 6000!



on you Yngwie strat?


----------



## racersteen68

yes, AND MY bLACK NORMAL STRAT!


----------



## johnfv

6150 for me. Just got my "Raven" back from my tech, it was quite good in raw form but with his magic touch it is freaking awesome...


----------



## Drake

Does anyone know whats up with the official Fender forum? I tried twice over the past few years to join. I never got a reply from the admins. I emailed them several times and got nothing. Kind of strange I think. Hell, they let me in here...I can't be all THAT bad..lol


----------



## jvm210guy

The Fender forum sucks, just to let you know....


----------



## dodgethis

The American Deluxe with Suhr FLs and LR Baggs piezo bridge. 






After the transplant, it will sport Dimarzio Injectors in the neck and bridge. I won't be replacing anything in the middle since I don't use it much. And I think the wiring I have planned for those two will work out nicely for twang. I'm planning to swap out the bridge to a nice Gotoh one.


----------



## carrots

Strateuphoria said:


> I like those dunlop 6105 extra high narrow jumbo's


 
Oh man, I had those on a Musikraft neck I had bout 4 years ago.. 
I hated them.. I like the good old 6150's. Gald you like em though.. 
enjoy.

carrots


----------



## carrots

This old Strat is Crazy Good... Not bragging, It just is.


----------



## carrots

jvm210guy said:


> The Fender forum sucks, just to let you know....




Yeah, I've been there to look a handful of times.. I left within 30 seconds each time. The Tele and Strat Forums do much better. I never signed on.

carrots


----------



## Strateuphoria

... ThE Cocaine Strat!


----------



## Georgiatec

To all who missed it in my re-finish thread here are the results. 

Before;





After;









All new wiring kit, pots and switch were also fitted. Not to mention an original set of 1979 Fender pups.


----------



## RiverRatt

I added a pawn shop Squier to the herd today. It was such a mutt I had to take it home. It's light as a feather and the neck feels great. The frets need to be dressed and I need to get rid of the Ibanez humbucker. I don't even know what's holding it on. The pickup ring isn't attached to anything. According to the serial number it's a 1992 Korean guitar (VN serial number).


----------



## ASG

Heres some of my collection - Mainly strats in this pic, with a PRS and Gibson laying on the couch - There are strats & teles in this pictures representing the 60's-2011!


----------



## Georgiatec

ASG said:


> Heres some of my collection - Mainly strats in this pic, with a PRS and Gibson laying on the couch - There are strats & teles in this pictures representing the 60's-2011!



Lovely collection. Matt...you may have a rival...I could "only" see 15 Strats though so some way to go to catch you.


----------



## johnfv

It looks like a quite nice collection but it is interesting to see what different people like. Sunburst being one of my least favorite finishes...


----------



## RiverRatt

The main reason I ended up with that Squier on the previous page was because the finish has yellowed so much. That's my favorite strat color - Olympic White that is about the color of butter. It's cool when you take the guard or backplate off and see just how white the body used to be.


----------



## jvm210guy

Thats my favorite color too


----------



## kebek

my number 1 also...ash stratocaster deluxe plus 1991...


----------



## ASG

RiverRatt said:


> The main reason I ended up with that Squier on the previous page was because the finish has yellowed so much. That's my favorite strat color - Olympic White that is about the color of butter. It's cool when you take the guard or backplate off and see just how white the body used to be.


 
I really like the OLY WHITE ones, but only have that one - and it is really cool to see how much the color has changed, like you said, when you take the pickguard off - That one, is actually my first strat, its a 1991 model - I recently took the pin-up girl sticker off- still plays like a dream!!


----------



## ASG

Georgiatec said:


> Lovely collection. Matt...you may have a rival...I could "only" see 15 Strats though so some way to go to catch you.


 
I have several others not in the picture - Also, I have made it a point to buy my son a strat for each year since he has been born - he just turned 6, they are all tucked away and never been played, each is 3 tone burst, so I hope he likes that color!! lol - I have a few others from the '70's that are just beaters - I have an addiction!!


----------



## jvm210guy

Your son is going to be a rock star for sure..


----------



## Georgiatec

ASG said:


> I have several others not in the picture - Also, I have made it a point to buy my son a strat for each year since he has been born - he just turned 6, they are all tucked away and never been played, each is 3 tone burst, so I hope he likes that color!! lol - I have a few others from the '70's that are just beaters - I have an addiction!!



What a great idea...I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off 'em though...At what age will you trade and your son has to buy you a Strat for every year he doesn't move out?


----------



## poeman33

ASG said:


> I have several others not in the picture - Also, I have made it a point to buy my son a strat for each year since he has been born - he just turned 6, they are all tucked away and never been played, each is 3 tone burst, so I hope he likes that color!! lol - I have a few others from the '70's that are just beaters - I have an addiction!!



The first step is admitting you have an addiction. Then concluding that a Strat addiction is a good addiction and should not be stopped. Welcome the the CSA club


----------



## ASG

Georgiatec said:


> What a great idea...I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off 'em though...At what age will you trade and your son has to buy you a Strat for every year he doesn't move out?


 
Thats a damn good idea!! Lets say, he starts once he signs his first endorsement deal, or graduates law school!! LOL!!! Whichever comes first!


----------



## DBi5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nswcAPvH0P8"]Fender Factory Tour 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrBlues1985

My 88-89 Jap Strat and my 70s Classic Series.


----------



## JAC

TwinACStacks said:


> Believe it or not Jeff Healey Played a SQUIER STRAT.
> 
> 
> TWIN



I had a Korean one. A nice maple neck white one. Got it in a pawn shop and took it all apart and cherryed it out. Set up the neck the finest I was able to and eventually like a dumb ass, I sold it! I miss it! Now I have a MIM surf green 50s Strat, which is my go to electric. I also have another awesome American two tone tobacco brown sunburst Deluxe Stratocaster with a soft maple V neck, that I baby the hell out of! I love the early Jimmie Vaughn Strats. I wish I got one when they were around. I'm a Strat addict.


----------



## RiverRatt

I'm still digging my Fender superstrat. I've been wanting a Floyd Rose guitar for quite awhile and ended up with a Heartfield by Fender. It's close to the 1990 Ibanez RG series (it was made in the same factory as Ibanez) but with a more strat-like neck profile. This may be the most comfortable neck I've ever played. Plus, it comes with a Fender single-coil middle pickup - it's great for switching over to Trower stuff. It's probably my most versatile guitar. It'll do about anything. Fender released the last of them as the Fender HM strat.

I'm really needing to take some good pics of it.


----------



## telemarshall

My '98 Classic 50's


----------



## Snakeface

how do you raise the bridge on an american strat ? I just got a 2008 american strat and the strings are touching the frets after the 14th fret...the neck is straight but the bridge seems to be too low and it needs some adjustements.


----------



## Maggot Brain

Here is my pride an joy, a 2005 custom shop classic player strat. It was love at first sight, first thing I saw was the gold plate pickgaurd, it instantly reminded me of a Marshall. I then added the Marshall knobs and white pickup covers that reminded me of the white Marshall logos and pinstripes on cabs.

It plays and sounds like a dream.


----------



## johnfv

The partscaster addiction continues - MJT aged nitro alder body, all rosewood Warmoth neck with '59 roundback profile. This is gonna be a good one...


----------



## janarn

'63 Stratocaster + '63 Vox AC15 Twin


----------



## TKOjams

An SRV tribute parts-o-caster I built about five years ago.
I still haven't got around to aging the trem arm tip, knobs and pup covers yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## poeman33

Snakeface said:


> how do you raise the bridge on an american strat ? I just got a 2008 american strat and the strings are touching the frets after the 14th fret...the neck is straight but the bridge seems to be too low and it needs some adjustements.



You raise the saddles by the height adjustment screws on each individual saddle. But check a couple other things. Take a good look at the neck from the side...is is too straight? It might need a truss rod adjustment. Also, an American standard has the micro-tilt feature. Look at the fit in the neck pocket. Has someone raised the bottom of the neck too much?

If the action on a whole looks too low, adjusting the saddles should do it.


----------



## Derek S

I posted my new US Sienna burst SSH a few pages back. But since I finally got around this weekend to restoring my old '87 Contemporary Strat, I figured I'd snap some shots and add it as well (had the camera out newayz for a different NGD!!).. 

This guitar has been collecting dust in my closet for many, many years...but....it's back...and I forgot how cool this thing sounds!! The neck and middle pickups have always been stock but I had an extra JB in the ole box so I tossed it in, and man, they sound great with 250k pots, who knew, lol!

Now I have a whopping TWO Strats.


----------



## racersteen68

black headstock = cool!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Eh, what the hell ... might as well jump in here since I just shared this on the Dream Guitar thread: 


Fender Custom Shop Eric Clapton Artist Series Stratocaster (Thin Skin Nitro w/out polyurethane base coat):
















What's particularly nice about the Nitro finish on this guitar (aside from the feel of it, of course), is that you can see the wood grain through the finish ... you have to look at a bit of an angle, but it's really quite pretty (not to mention unusual for me, since I'd only owned poly finished Strats prior to this one).


----------



## fstrat59slp

awesome clapton strat


----------



## JayCM800

Derek S said:


> I posted my new US Sienna burst SSH a few pages back. But since I finally got around this weekend to restoring my old '87 Contemporary Strat, I figured I'd snap some shots and add it as well (had the camera out newayz for a different NGD!!)..
> 
> This guitar has been collecting dust in my closet for many, many years...but....it's back...and I forgot how cool this thing sounds!! The neck and middle pickups have always been stock but I had an extra JB in the ole box so I tossed it in, and man, they sound great with 250k pots, who knew, lol!
> 
> Now I have a whopping TWO Strats.


 Since i can't give you multiple likes, i had to quote your post!


----------



## Söulcaster

I have GAS bad
My LP sat crying in the corner yesterday as I played a friends HSS strat. I wasn't expecting much, as previous attemps at getting good tone from a strat through my AFD seemed futile. But this guitar played beatifully and sounded amazing. Rolling of for cleans np, power chords from hell np, Thick round lead tones that sustained forever np, Hendrix tones np. I want to have sex with this guitar.

I need help i can think of nothing else

EDIT oh a photo(97 HSS MIA) has a seymour Duncan in the bridge >>> click to make larger


----------



## keef1367

My humble offering but they are awesome and they are mine lol all mine


----------



## Georgiatec

keef1367 said:


> My humble offering but they are awesome and they are mine lol all mine



Nice...btw welcome to the forum keef old chap.


----------



## robangelo

IbanezMark said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!


dead right...............strats are not as 'cosy' to play as Lespauls, but they are, with the right wiring mod, sonically more versatile.........


----------



## rads

just got a beat up strat..
made in USA FN20xxxx serial number..
it's more like highway one or traditional strat..
5 pieces alder body, comfortable neck.
got it for $220.

Some changes...
- refret using dunlop 6100
- neck pickup using dimarzio cruiser DP187 bridge
- middle pickup stock
- bridge pickup using dimarzio air norton single
- shield the cavity
- volume pot using YJM pot, very nice pot indeed..
- tone cap using orange drop 22n i have laying around
- string using rotosound 0.10-0.46. Previously using ernie ball, the same gauge. However, while tuned, the end ball of the 1st string got off..wtf...what a quality


----------



## 12barjunkie

Nice!


----------



## Söulcaster

Long time LP player here and recently got the strat bug and purchased one. 2 things I dont like are when I bend a string the other strings go out of tune and(thinking about locking the springs hard up) 2 Im still getting used to the the position of the volume pot, it kinda gets in my way a little bit.

Other than that I love it great feel, tone for days and great cleans. 

HSS USA standard:

<<<click to enlarge

Fuggin love this guitar it has opened up so many options to me!!


----------



## keef1367

Söulcaster said:


> Long time LP player here and recently got the strat bug and purchased one. 2 things I dont like are when I bend a string the other strings go out of tune and(thinking about locking the springs hard up) 2 Im still getting used to the the position of the volume pot, it kinda gets in my way a little bit.
> 
> Other than that I love it great feel, tone for days and great cleans.
> 
> HSS USA standard:
> View attachment 8333
> <<<click to enlarge
> 
> Fuggin love this guitar it has opened up so many options to me!!




You'll get used to the volume pot I used to play Ibanez's and had the same problem when I got my first 'grown up' guitar lol 
Got to love a strat man


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

1989 Fender Strat Plus made in U.S.A. (completely original):


----------



## colchar

I'm back in the Strat family as of this afternoon:


----------



## 12barjunkie

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> 1989 Fender Strat Plus made in U.S.A. (completely original):


 
Hey man, what kind of locking nut is that?


----------



## poeman33

Söulcaster said:


> Long time LP player here and recently got the strat bug and purchased one. 2 things I dont like are when I bend a string the other strings go out of tune and(thinking about locking the springs hard up) 2 Im still getting used to the the position of the volume pot, it kinda gets in my way a little bit.
> 
> Other than that I love it great feel, tone for days and great cleans.
> 
> HSS USA standard:
> View attachment 8333
> <<<click to enlarge
> 
> Fuggin love this guitar it has opened up so many options to me!!



I never float my trems. Don't put them down too tight...just enough. Try adding a spring too. On both of my new Strats, the springs are too damn weak for my liking. I took out the stock ones and put in others I had lieing around. Way better. 
Another option is a product called tremol-no. You leave the bridge floating but can flip this thing to go up or down, or just down and it will act like you've tightened everything down, even though the bridge stays floating.


----------



## colchar

poeman33 said:


> I never float my trems. Don't put them down too tight...just enough. Try adding a spring too. On both of my new Strats, the springs are too damn weak for my liking. I took out the stock ones and put in others I had lieing around. Way better.




Most of the Strats I've seen in stores recently have the trem sitting high but I was pleasantly surprised that the trem on the one I just bought was right down on the deck where I like it. I loosened the screws off a couple of turns just to be sure it wasn't too tight but that was the only adjustment it needed.


----------



## racersteen68

12barjunkie said:


> Hey man, what kind of locking nut is that?



LSR roller nut
jeff beck uses them.


----------



## keef1367

racersteen68 said:


> LSR roller nut
> jeff beck uses them.



I don't think so as this is one of them

http://www.electricguitartrends.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/lsr-roller-nut.png

and it looks nothing like the one Monsters Strat


----------



## 12barjunkie

Yeah man, that ain't no roller nut!


----------



## keef1367

So what is it? go on giz a clue, if it's a secret I promise I won't tell LOL


----------



## racersteen68

My mistake, its a WILKINSON roller nut. 
Beck HAS used them

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v728/BrackenFox/Wilkinson.jpg


----------



## 12barjunkie

Cool man, thanks for the info!


----------



## johnfv

I mentioned this build I was working on before but I finally got it dialed in. In addition to setup from my tech (nut, frets, etc.) after a couple tests I settled on the pickups I want. MJT "aged" nitro alder body, Warmoth rosewood neck ('59 profile), Sperzels, GFS steel block trem with Graphtech saddles (and nut). Duncan Hot Rails bridge (series/parallel/variable split on the "tone" knob), Dimarzio Area '58 middle and neck. I always viewed "relic" guitars with a bit of skepticism but there is something very cool about the feel and tone of this seriously checked nitro body. This is my 2nd raw wood neck - the rosewood just feels so smooth and natural. This Strat may be my new favorite...


----------



## LKrevival

Well I have a few strats now, even though I love a LP the strat is still my main guitar.

For now I'll just post my one that I bought when I was 14 or 15 back in 81 I don't remember exact now. I had around $450 or $475 and my friend drove me to a used guitar place to get a strat. All I knew was that was the guitar Hendrix played so that was what I wanted. This used guitar was what I could afford so this is the one I got at the store a 70's something, others the store had was more money than I had.

A couple years later as I got into VH like most, and started playing that style and metal I had it routed for a humbucker and got rid of those squeeling stock single coils and had a FR installed.

This was my one and only guitar through much of my learning and band years to come into the 90's along with a Marshall 2205 I bought in 84. The one pic with me in it is from 2008, and the others 2010 and the difference in wear mostly on the front is because it was stolen from me in 2009 without the case and who ever did treated it like crap. Thanks to who stole it the paint has bubbled bad and pealed off alot. The back side was worn down mostly by me. But, with much searching and some praying and getting word out it came back to me.

It is mostly retired now, but I'll never part with it intentionally. The frets are worn down, the FR needs to be rebuilt from my years of usage but it is sentimental in the highest way for me.


----------



## LKrevival

These are my choice now, still love a American Fender Floyd Rose. The red one which candy red has become my favorite Fender color is my main guitar now not because of the color because its neck is just better than most for some reason, the neck on it is like slicing butter but I play them all.


----------



## racersteen68

LKrevival said:


> Well I have a few strats now, even though I love a LP the strat is still my main guitar.
> 
> For now I'll just post my one that I bought when I was 14 or 15 back in 81 I don't remember exact now. I had around $450 or $475 and my friend drove me to a used guitar place to get a strat. All I knew was that was the guitar Hendrix played so that was what I wanted. This used guitar was what I could afford so this is the one I got at the store a 70's something, others the store had was more money than I had.
> 
> A couple years later as I got into VH like most, and started playing that style and metal I had it routed for a humbucker and got rid of those squeeling stock single coils and had a FR installed.
> 
> This was my one and only guitar through much of my learning and band years to come into the 90's along with a Marshall 2205 I bought in 84. The one pic with me in it is from 2008, and the others 2010 and the difference in wear mostly on the front is because it was stolen from me in 2009 without the case and who ever did treated it like crap. Thanks to who stole it the paint has bubbled bad and pealed off alot. The back side was worn down mostly by me. But, with much searching and some praying and getting word out it came back to me.
> 
> It is mostly retired now, but I'll never part with it intentionally. The frets are worn down, the FR needs to be rebuilt from my years of usage but it is sentimental in the highest way for me.


wow, mojo baby!

lovely axe. how did you get a FR nut over the bullet AND bolted through?
very nice.
very joe holmes too.


----------



## jwebb1970

crossroadsnyc said:


> Eh, what the hell ... might as well jump in here since I just shared this on the Dream Guitar thread:
> 
> 
> Fender Custom Shop Eric Clapton Artist Series Stratocaster (Thin Skin Nitro w/out polyurethane base coat):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's particularly nice about the Nitro finish on this guitar (aside from the feel of it, of course), is that you can see the wood grain through the finish ... you have to look at a bit of an angle, but it's really quite pretty (not to mention unusual for me, since I'd only owned poly finished Strats prior to this one).


 

While I did not know it going in, I learned later that my MIM Classic Players 50s Strat uses a similar "thin coat", but of polyester. Apparently, the thin coat polyester was done at the suggestion of the Fender Custom Shop (CS luthiers oversaw the Ensenada plant's guitar manufacturing line revamp a few years ago - the "Classic Players" line were/are CS-tweaked Classic Series guitars that became production models). Much like a thin coat nitro finish, you can see wood grain thru the polyester finish & get a bit of the body resonance a nitro finish provides. It feels like a middle point btwn classic nitro & modern polyurethane finishes.


----------



## goodson

96 USA strat plus / 89 Jap strat


----------



## LKrevival

racersteen68 said:


> wow, mojo baby!
> 
> lovely axe. how did you get a FR nut over the bullet AND bolted through?
> very nice.
> very joe holmes too.




Have no clue how it fit over the truss but the guy I took it to who did the work made it happen although the middle torx bolt was shortened.


----------



## Söulcaster

12barjunkie said:


> Hey man, what kind of locking nut is that?


Thats the roller nut that came standard on all strat plus models.


----------



## racersteen68

LKrevival said:


> Have no clue how it fit over the truss but the guy I took it to who did the work made it happen although the middle torx bolt was shortened.




mine was mounted behind bullet and was crap! yours was a pro job


----------



## guitarded

Heres my baby... classic player 60's strat, sonic blue, bad lighting sorry


----------



## Doug_1970

Here's my four hardtail Strat's:


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Jap Aerodyne Strat body, Tone Rider city limits pickups, heavy block GFS tremolo, Mitety Mite birdseye neck...custom bone nut. Can't get the photo out of my guitar Albumn here, is the Black Srtat.


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

And a Mitety Mite blonde strat, bone nut, GFS heavy block tremolo, Tonerider Sufari pickups.


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

And another MiteyMite Strat, Bone nut, heavy block GFS tremolo, pickups cutom woound by Brandonwound from a spool of #43 plain enamel wire made in 1954 and unused, made to 59' LP specs. long rough cast alnico 4 magnets, mustard cap.


----------



## jwebb1970

guitarded said:


> Heres my baby... classic player 60's strat, sonic blue, bad lighting sorry



I own a Shoreline Gold Classic Players 50s Strat - mostly the same, but with maple FB


Nice axes for not a huge chunk o' change.


----------



## Mat_P

Some beautiful Strats here!
Particularly matt3310 has quite a collection.

This is my 1997 Collectors Edition Strat.
Got it new back in the day and played the shit out of it since then.
It's slowly aging nicely, the shots don't really give it away though.


----------



## Mat_P

......and this one!
My Partscaster.
I originally purchased it back in 1986 at Amptown/Hamburg who assembled those things from selected ESP wood parts and whatever the customer choosed for hardware.
That was when ESP mostly made replacement parts or supplier for other factories.
There were supposedly no 100 made of those in a one year course under the Roscoe brand (not affiliated with the current Roscoe guitars manufacturor) each being a unicate made per customer specifications, until ESP came up with own products over here in Germany.
It was originaly red with white stripes ala EVH Frankenstein with a Rockinger locking trem and a single DiMarzio distortion at the bridge with no pickguard.
This one went through countless mods over the decades, pointless to list them all, LOL. I even had it sold at one point and got it back a few years later. 
That V-shaped birdseye neck is just to dy for. 
It's currently equipped with a vintage trem and the Gibson 500T and 496R that I ripped off my Explorer.


----------



## racersteen68

Mat_P said:


> ......and this one!
> My Partscaster.
> I originally purchased it back in 1986 at Amptown/Hamburg who assembled those things from selected ESP wood parts and whatever the customer choosed for hardware.
> That was when ESP mostly made replacement parts or supplier for other factories.
> There were supposedly no 100 made of those in a one year course under the Roscoe brand (not affiliated with the current Roscoe guitars manufacturor) each being a unicate made per customer specifications, until ESP came up with own products over here in Germany.
> It was originaly red with white stripes ala EVH Frankenstein with a Rockinger locking trem and a single DiMarzio distortion at the bridge with no pickguard.
> This one went through countless mods over the decades, pointless to list them all, LOL. I even had it sold at one point and got it back a few years later.
> That V-shaped birdseye neck is just to dy for.
> It's currently equipped with a vintage trem and the Gibson 500T and 496R that I ripped off my Explorer.



looks like a workhorse


----------



## Mat_P

It sure is!


----------



## RiverRatt

That maple is wicked. It looks like raindrops on a window.


----------



## JAC

Here are some shots of my MIA Deluxe. I love this guitar. It is the best Strat I've ever had.


----------



## RiverRatt

Here's the strat I picked up last weekend. I just finished putting new pickups in, replacing the pots, installing a TBX control for the bridge and middle pickup, replacing the steel tremolo block (which turned out to be a fairly nice steel block) with a big GFS brass block, and I set the guitar up for 11's. 

This is one of the best strats I've ever owned, if not THE best. The neck is unreal, with flames all over the neck and fingerboard and it plays better than it looks. I put a set of Tex-Mex pickups in it. I'd been reading reviews about them and they were pretty much split 50/50. My impression was that they are OK with cleans, but really come alive when you get some overdrive and boost happening. They sound different but every bit as good as my Texas Special strat. With the TBX control and the neck tone control, you can dial in a lot of different tones. 

I was running it through an EP Booster into a TS9 and an old DOD FX65 Stereo Chorus into two Marshalls last night after I got it put back together. Man, what a TONE. I brought it to the office today to take some pics and show it to a couple of players. This one is definitely a keeper. The flames look about 10x better in person.


----------



## keef1367

Very nice RiverRatt Love that neck


----------



## Emerald

Emerald


----------



## Emerald

Emerald


----------



## Emerald

Emerald


----------



## RiverRatt

Thanks dude. I was getting tired of having to do a Google image search myself. You've saved us all a lot of valuable time.


----------



## Emerald

Actually the YJM and the Fullerton 1983 '57 reissue are my guitars.
The pics are 80 % my own scans so ha ha no Google search my friend...

As cool as any pictured so far imo.
Peace
Emerald


----------



## RiverRatt

Just messin' with ya. Seriously, label the pics so we know what we're looking at. It's hard to tell what belongs to you and what belongs to Yngwie. I didn't intend to be a dick but I guess it came across that way. Sometimes when I post when I'm stoned that happens. It was meant in a tongue-in-cheek kinda way. The necks on those two look awesome. I could definitely get into that black guitar.

I remember the "Real Men Play Real Marshalls" ad. It was on the back cover of several issues of Guitar for the Practicing Musician. I used to make sure that the magazine was where my wife would have to see that ad. It was another 15 years before I finally got one.


----------



## poeman33

I gotta remember to have a towel handy to wipe off the drool when I open this thread.


----------



## Thiez

Here is my home build version of a strat. Guitar is made of basswood with a maple set/necktrough construction. Wide block of the neck goes in to the body all the way to the bridge. Cut of the heel to get easy acces high an the neck. Schaller vintage tremolo.


----------



## Emerald

RiverRatt said:


> Just messin' with ya. Seriously, label the pics so we know what we're looking at. It's hard to tell what belongs to you and what belongs to Yngwie. I didn't intend to be a dick but I guess it came across that way. Sometimes when I post when I'm stoned that happens. It was meant in a tongue-in-cheek kinda way. The necks on those two look awesome. I could definitely get into that black guitar.
> 
> I remember the "Real Men Play Real Marshalls" ad. It was on the back cover of several issues of Guitar for the Practicing Musician. I used to make sure that the magazine was where my wife would have to see that ad. It was another 15 years before I finally got one.


Thats cool man I was overeacting, I'm sorry too.
The black 1957 reissue is my baby, Blackie. Ordered in 1983 light as a feather, just kills. These Fullerton Strats were the real first Custom Shop Strats, it's just they didn't know it yet!!
My 2004 YJM I sold to get my Washburn Steve Stevens SSW-80 Quilt top, one of a kind in the world!!
Check out my article on these guitars @ 
Vintage Washburn
Steve Stevens Signature Series (SS) - Page 1
You can see my black SS-80 and the purple quilt, both made for SS
Will label my Photobucket pics in future, cheers
Emerald


----------



## RiverRatt

I just traded a strat that had a Fullerton neck and a modern Highway 1 body. The neck had a 1981 date penciled on the end but it was set up with a bi-flex truss rod. It wouldn't get straight no matter what you did to it. I tightened the truss rod until the hex nut stripped out, then I bought a Stewmac tapered hex wrench and tightened it some more. It would get almost flat and I would think I had it right, then the next time I played it, it was right back where I started. If you read Vintage Guitar, it was in the May 2012 issue in the Walter Carter and George Gruhn column. I asked them about the neck date (1981) and the serial number date (1984). There weren't any USA strats in 1984, so the neck was kinda lost in time. Walter Carter answered the question and said that it was probably meant for a 50's reissue at the Fullerton plant but was finished in Corona because of the bi-flex rod and the walnut plug. I REALLY wanted to get that neck sorted out but it was a losing battle.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Emerald said:


> What the heck, is that filled with coke?


----------



## Emerald

66 galaxie said:


> Emerald said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck, is that filled with coke?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sorry NSFW, this was a DEA shot from a few years back, they were thinking of calling it the Tony Montana signature model, it is coke, no joke!
> After riverratt asked me to label my pics, I said fair enough.
> My Photobucket albums are brimming with so many pics, so I just slam posted many of my scans.
> The only Fender Stratocaster that I currently own is my very, very low V000 # '57 Reissue, that I ordered from Chuck Levin's Washington Music Center back in late 1983, receiving delivery in early 1984.
> In my tons of Strat pics I showed a few of a Transition logo 1965 Strat, a similar example of what was my first guitar. Living in London, my cousins had a band on Long Island and they found this great Strat which I received in 1969. I sold it and my original plexi stack, DA Fuzz Face and Jen Cry Baby all purchased at Jim Marshall's old shop.
> The Fullerton reissue has been the guitar I have owned the longest since then. 29 years. This guitar us super light and just amazing, feels and sounds just like a real pre-CBS Strat!
> Here is a rare book by the Englishman Sam Orr, it is reproduced only for reference purposes, I found it in my local library and it had some amazing factoids I never knew..
> Fender Statocaster The Book pictures by davida54 - Photobucket
> Here is my 1983 '57 reissue, which I ordered in Black as a tribute to EC's Blackie.
> This was long before signature or tribute models, but I took of the tram arm fitted all the trem springs and locked down the bridge from new. I didn't use a wooden block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald
Click to expand...


----------



## Emerald

Here are some screen capture shots I obtained from German Ebay, this is from an auction a few years back.John Cruz had built this 1961 Fiesta Red Strat to very closely resemble Gary Moore's legendary guitar. In 2007 it was built and as there is a strict policy at the FMIC Custom Shop pf not reproducing famous artists guitars for the public, the lucky recipient was able to have John come as close as possible, nudge, nudge, wink, wink.
He even hints at it in the pictures!!
Beautiful job:












































Awesome job!!
Emerald


----------



## Emerald

The SRV Lenny commissioned by Guitar Center after they purchased the original

















































































It features the replica Charvel neck as on the original, sadly these never sold well or were that popular...
Emerald


----------



## Emerald




----------



## Emerald

Amazing album of Jeff Beck memorabilia, shot at the old Dodge Theater in Phoenix, it is renamed now, something like the Nokia Theater or something..
Check out the very cool signed albums and an actual JB Strat:
Dodge Theater pictures by davida54 - Photobucket
Or one signed by him anyway:








Emerald


----------



## Emerald

I found the 'Duck' replica Malmsteen Strat to be the most highly authentic replica they have made, Blackie and Frankenstein included, here are juts a few pics I have collected:
Duck Replica Malmsteen guitar pictures by davida54 - Photobucket
















Truly spectacular.
Emerald


----------



## Emerald

AS I was forced to sell my immaculate 2004 YJM for cash quickly to get the one in the world 1993 NOS Washburn SS-80 Purple Quilt top, here are my last pictures of her as I packaged her to go to a 'collector'.
Goodbye YJM pictures by davida54 - Photobucket








And I only got $1K and I had to pay shipping, but one does what one has to do...


----------



## Emerald

Sorry to monopolize your Stratocaster thread, but pics, I got 'em...!!




The last thing Jimi ever wrote:




Hendrix pictures by davida54 - Photobucket
Hope all at Marshall amp forum have enjoyed my Strat pictures!!
Dave


----------



## Emerald

Some rare DP/Blackmore scans from my DP/Heavy Metal picture book, many not seen before!!
Ritchie Blackmore pictures by davida54 - Photobucket
























Emerald


----------



## Emerald

Please read my extensive article commissioned by Bernd Meisner at BSM Treble Boosters about the late great Tommy Bolin and his gear through the years..
Tommy Bolin pictures by davida54 - Photobucket
..::  BSM - Finest Treble Booster  ::..            
Cheers
Emerald


----------



## Söulcaster

I always thought my mates strat didnt have original pups in it. Turns out his Strat HSS came from Fender like that, with the Seymour Duncans as standard.

Nice pics Emerald btw.


----------



## JAC

That one way cool SRV duplicate Strat that was posted, I suppose it did not sell too well because of the price they were asking. In this economy even the rich rockers would have to think it over before dropping that kind of cash! I bet it is a bitchen guitar though. Personally I feel a 58 Strat with rosewood on the neck and, overwound pickups would be the golden grail Strat! I would put it up against any Les Paul and, I dig LPs.


----------



## c588

ok guys i need your help...im doing a project strat and i need to choose a color besides the 2 tone and 3 tone sunbursts what is your fave non burst color


----------



## keef1367

c588 said:


> ok guys i need your help...im doing a project strat and i need to choose a color besides the 2 tone and 3 tone sunbursts what is your fave non burst color



Boring and Black


----------



## jwebb1970

Söulcaster said:


> I always thought my mates strat didnt have original pups in it. Turns out his Strat HSS came from Fender like that, with the Seymour Duncans as standard.
> 
> Nice pics Emerald btw.


 
If those are the stock pups, then that must be a US Lone Star Strat. IIRC, Duncan Pearly Gates in the bridge & Texas Specials in mid/neck. I noticed that Fender now make a "Lonestar" (one word name) in Mexico. Same pups, at least in the bridge, but with a "vintage" trem instead of the AM STD bridge.


----------



## poeman33

c588 said:


> ok guys i need your help...im doing a project strat and i need to choose a color besides the 2 tone and 3 tone sunbursts what is your fave non burst color



Black...
No
Olympic White...
wait...
Transparent Red...
no wait...
Clear...
No, hold it

The only colour I don't like is green...because I don't like green period. There are so many great colours...it's whatever suits my eye at the moment.


----------



## c588

lol yea im debating about a Olympic white with a maple board MIM or a mjtele aged strat in blue, gold, silver or white lol that's why i need help lol


----------



## Söulcaster

jwebb1970 said:


> If those are the stock pups, then that must be a US Lone Star Strat. IIRC, Duncan Pearly Gates in the bridge & Texas Specials in mid/neck. I noticed that Fender now make a "Lonestar" (one word name) in Mexico. Same pups, at least in the bridge, but with a "vintage" trem instead of the AM STD bridge.



Not sure about that....we took it to "Jackson's Rare Guitars" in Sydney thats how we found out it was all original. He told us this HSS was quite rare and to hold onto it..... I cant remember what year it is, late 90's I think, I'll try and confirm that.

I don't remember him saying anything about Lone Star, but you could be right.


----------



## Georgiatec

c588 said:


> ok guys i need your help...im doing a project strat and i need to choose a color besides the 2 tone and 3 tone sunbursts what is your fave non burst color



Olympic White.


----------



## jwebb1970

Söulcaster said:


> Not sure about that....we took it to "Jackson's Rare Guitars" in Sydney thats how we found out it was all original. He told us this HSS was quite rare and to hold onto it..... I cant remember what year it is, late 90's I think, I'll try and confirm that.
> 
> I don't remember him saying anything about Lone Star, but you could be right.


Lone Star

The link is to Fender's current online listing for the MIM Lone Star (turns out it is still the 2 word name)

_"The Deluxe Lone Star™ Stratocaster® guitar is a scorchin’ reissue of one of our most successful models; a classy humbucking pickup-equipped guitar with smooth feel, great looks and tone as big as Texas itself. Features include a premium U.S.-made Seymour Duncan® Pearly Gates Plus™ bridge pickup, Texas Special™ single-coil Stratocaster neck and middle pickups, brown shell pickguard, tinted C-shaped maple neck with rosewood fingerboard, and vintage-style synchronized tremolo bridge."_

The current MIM model is virtually the same, save for the bridge.

The MIA Lone Star was a mid/late 90s production model. I sold several of them @ the time when I worked for Fender dealer in the 90s, and another employee bought a Champagne finish one for himself. Basically an AM STD w/ the Texas Specials & Pearly Gates. I recall thinking these looked pretty sweet @ the NAMM show a few months before they were released in '96

The MIA model went thru a few changes, as the following timeline I found states over @ The Gear Page forums:

_Version 1: Lone Star Strat (1996 - June 2000) - original guitar based on the American Standard Strat with Texas Special single coils and Duncan Pearly Gates Plus. Special colors and either a white pearloid or a shell pickguard depending on color._

_Version 2: American Series Fat Strat Texas Special (July 2000 - July 2003) - receives all upgrades associated with the American Series (rolled neck, staggered height tuners, 1 string tree, etc) but still has the Texas Specials and Duncan Pearly Gates. Still has special colors and pearl or shell pickguard._

_Version 3: American Series Strat HSS (July 2003 - December 2007) - pickups change to Fender Tex-Mex and a Fender "Diamondback" humbucker. The guitar has S-1 switching and is now in standard American Series Strat colors. Black pickguards on most colors, parchment on others._

_Version 4: American Standard Strat HSS (2008-present) - current version receives all upgrades as the "new" Amercian Standards (including the new bridge with bent saddles, etc.). Tex-Mex and Diamondback humbucker but S-1 switching removed. Standard colors/pickguards._


----------



## Söulcaster

jwebb1970 said:


> _Version 1: Lone Star Strat (1996 - June 2000) - original guitar based on the American Standard Strat with Texas Special single coils and Duncan Pearly Gates Plus. Special colors and either a white pearloid or a shell pickguard depending on color._
> 
> _._


 
Yea it's a version 1, confirmed it as 97' model. Cheers JW


----------



## RiverRatt

So, I go into Guitar Center Memphis last night and they are having a Battle of the Blues contest. I wasn't paying much attention to the contest but they had the used amps blocked. I walked right by the judges' table and didn't notice that our very own matt3310 was one of the judges. They announced them before the contest and the name and face finally registered. I made it over to say "hi" and that was about all I had time for. 

At least I did make it over to the used amps when they took a break and almost bought a Peavey Valve King 1x12 combo. I think it would have sold for $150 but I really didn't need it.

Matt, if you check in, who won? I liked the dude in the white shirt with some sort of blue designs on it. I can't see for shit without my glasses. He was playing a silver Strat IIRC.


----------



## Strateuphoria

c588 said:


> ok guys i need your help...im doing a project strat and i need to choose a color besides the 2 tone and 3 tone sunbursts what is your fave non burst color



here's a color I don't see enough of these days


----------



## Far Rider

Strateuphoria said:


> here's a color I don't see enough of these days



Stunningly beautiful! Put a maple/maple neck on that and it's perfect.


----------



## johnfv

Far Rider said:


> Stunningly beautiful! Put a maple/maple neck on that and it's perfect.



Maybe something like this?


----------



## RiverRatt

Or this:






Don't pay any attention to the light blue parts. That's sky reflections.

FWIW, I prefer the vintage-style tremolo. I really think they sound better than a 2-point trem. Especially when you put a huge brass block on them


----------



## JAC

Here are some shots of my other Strat. It is a MIM Classic Series 50s Strat in Surf Green.


----------



## RiverRatt

Nice one JAC. I think surf green and daphne blue were my two favorite colors and they definitely need a maple neck.


----------



## Söulcaster

jwebb1970 said:


> Lone Star
> 
> The link is to Fender's current online listing for the MIM Lone Star (turns out it is still the 2 word name)
> 
> _"The Deluxe Lone Star™ Stratocaster® guitar is a scorchin’ reissue of one of our most successful models; a classy humbucking pickup-equipped guitar with smooth feel, great looks and tone as big as Texas itself. Features include a premium U.S.-made Seymour Duncan® Pearly Gates Plus™ bridge pickup, Texas Special™ single-coil Stratocaster neck and middle pickups, brown shell pickguard, tinted C-shaped maple neck with rosewood fingerboard, and vintage-style synchronized tremolo bridge."_
> 
> The current MIM model is virtually the same, save for the bridge.
> 
> The MIA Lone Star was a mid/late 90s production model. I sold several of them @ the time when I worked for Fender dealer in the 90s, and another employee bought a Champagne finish one for himself. Basically an AM STD w/ the Texas Specials & Pearly Gates. I recall thinking these looked pretty sweet @ the NAMM show a few months before they were released in '96
> 
> The MIA model went thru a few changes, as the following timeline I found states over @ The Gear Page forums:
> 
> _Version 1: Lone Star Strat (1996 - June 2000) - original guitar based on the American Standard Strat with Texas Special single coils and Duncan Pearly Gates Plus. Special colors and either a white pearloid or a shell pickguard depending on color._
> 
> _Version 2: American Series Fat Strat Texas Special (July 2000 - July 2003) - receives all upgrades associated with the American Series (rolled neck, staggered height tuners, 1 string tree, etc) but still has the Texas Specials and Duncan Pearly Gates. Still has special colors and pearl or shell pickguard._
> 
> _Version 3: American Series Strat HSS (July 2003 - December 2007) - pickups change to Fender Tex-Mex and a Fender "Diamondback" humbucker. The guitar has S-1 switching and is now in standard American Series Strat colors. Black pickguards on most colors, parchment on others._
> 
> _Version 4: American Standard Strat HSS (2008-present) - current version receives all upgrades as the "new" Amercian Standards (including the new bridge with bent saddles, etc.). Tex-Mex and Diamondback humbucker but S-1 switching removed. Standard colors/pickguards._



You know what JW, I bugged my mate to buy that strat off him, nearly cost us our friendship, but thats a whole other story....and caused me to begin my mission to find a strat that I liked....turned out I ended up getting version 4 in your post, without really realizing the 2 guitars had a connection besides the obvious.

Peace and Cheers JW for the info...


----------



## c588

UPDATE i just came back from guitar center and guess what followed me home....a 2012 arctic white standard mim strat with maple neck. LPB looks killer


----------



## Söulcaster

Had a great day today went and looked at some guitars(the missus made sure I left my CC at home though). Got the chance to play an original 57', a 56' and 62' strat among other things. I was in awe of these guitars, was like touching a piece of history.

Unfortunately the 57' almost felt fretless due to fret wear and pitting in the fretboard but you could still hear the sound that makes them what they are. The 56' was my favourite and was in remarkably good condition despite it's age. They all had that classic strat sound in spades without effort. 

Just wanted to share that....

Peace


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I have a white Squier VM Strat. I plan on modding it, but I'm unsure what to do... Right now I have the 3 stock white Duncan Designed pickups and the red pearloid pickguard.
I either plan on doing 
A) Jake E Lee's Fender/Charvel Strat




I'm gonna keep the 2 DD's in the neck and bridge and replace the covers with black ones, but replace the bridge with a Dimarzio Dominion. They're going to be black. Gonna refinish the headstock white and throw on a Charvel logo. Might also replace the stock trem and tuners with black locking tuners and a black trem with thicker saddles. 

Or
B) Alex Lifeson's Hentor Sportscaster

[





The pickups will be a Bill USA L500 in the bridge, and the previously mentioned DD's in the neck and bride The L500 will be black instead of cream, and I'm gonna keep the white covers that are on the DD's already.
I wanted to do the original 3-way like Alex has, but I don't have the routing skills to do so. 
I might just get a custom-made black pickguard with a hole in place of the 5-way blade so I can use a toggle instead. Only hardware I'll change is chrome locking tuners.

So... Which should I do?


----------



## Söulcaster

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... Which should I do?



Jake E Lee's, the white headstock and black tuning poles look cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I might do that, and get an old Ibanez RG and do the Hentor project on that instead. I planned on doing a hybrid Strat/RG thing for awhile now. 
The RG might work better for the Sportcaster, too, since it has a locking trem. Or I can always find a Fender MiM Strat with a FR on it.


----------



## c588

hey jazz hands you like fear factory as well kick ass man ive been listening to them since i was like 12. Also i forgot to add a pic of my new git


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c588 said:


> hey jazz hands you like fear factory as well kick ass man ive been listening to them since i was like 12.



Nice. 
I'm more of a recent fan, but they're probably my top favorite band. 

I have an Ibanez RG7 on the way, I'm thinking about modding it with a pickguard with a single pickup and single volume knob like Dino's old red RG7 that he used on the Digimortal tour, except mine is gonna be black with a mirror purple pickguard, and will have a Dimarzio instead of an EMG. Unlike most people, I love my guitars with pickguard. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJQhQ0JQ_yk[/ame]

Holy thread derailment... Back on topic! 

You got a nice strat there. What kind is is? 

Oh, also, after much thinking, I decided I'm gonna do as I originally planned and going to mod my Strat like Jake's Charvel.


----------



## JAC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nice.
> I'm more of a recent fan, but they're probably my top favorite band.
> 
> I have an Ibanez RG7 on the way, I'm thinking about modding it with a pickguard with a single pickup and single volume knob like Dino's old red RG7 that he used on the Digimortal tour, except mine is gonna be black with a mirror purple pickguard, and will have a Dimarzio instead of an EMG. Unlike most people, I love my guitars with pickguard.
> 
> fear factory - 06 - invisible wounds live at the bizarre festival 2001 - YouTube
> 
> Holy thread derailment... Back on topic!
> 
> You got a nice strat there. What kind is is?
> 
> Oh, also, after much thinking, I decided I'm gonna do as I originally planned and going to mod my Strat like Jake's Charvel.



I didn't know Chum on Pawn Stars played guitar!


----------



## SkinnyJ

c588 said:


> hey jazz hands you like fear factory as well kick ass man ive been listening to them since i was like 12. Also i forgot to add a pic of my new git


 
Is that white or pearl? It looks like my pearl '09.


----------



## Georgiatec

RiverRatt said:


> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pay any attention to the light blue parts. That's sky reflections.
> 
> FWIW, I prefer the vintage-style tremolo. I really think they sound better than a 2-point trem. Especially when you put a huge brass block on them



Love that Strat Al.


----------



## SkinnyJ

My 2009 American




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## c588

mine is a brand new 2012 mexi...its got a glossed fretboard but the back is satin which is new for 2012 mexi as for the color mine is arctic white..gotta love it lol


----------



## c588

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nice.
> I'm more of a recent fan, but they're probably my top favorite band.
> 
> I have an Ibanez RG7 on the way, I'm thinking about modding it with a pickguard with a single pickup and single volume knob like Dino's old red RG7 that he used on the Digimortal tour, except mine is gonna be black with a mirror purple pickguard, and will have a Dimarzio instead of an EMG. Unlike most people, I love my guitars with pickguard.
> 
> fear factory - 06 - invisible wounds live at the bizarre festival 2001 - YouTube
> 
> Holy thread derailment... Back on topic!
> 
> You got a nice strat there. What kind is is?
> 
> Oh, also, after much thinking, I decided I'm gonna do as I originally planned and going to mod my Strat like Jake's Charvel.



damn i love that song its what makes ff a hell of a band


----------



## c588

just got done playing after a few hours ...mmm i can smell the maple neck when i play...hmm might keep this stock for a while


----------



## crossroadsnyc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, I have a white Squier VM Strat. I plan on modding it, but I'm unsure what to do... Right now I have the 3 stock white Duncan Designed pickups and the red pearloid pickguard.
> I either plan on doing
> A) Jake E Lee's Fender/Charvel Strat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... Which should I do?



This one.


----------



## Wendigo

I know I'm kinda new here, but here's mine. It's a 2006 deluxe with an ash body. I have customised it a bit with custom shop fat 50's on the neck and middle, fender chrome hardware, and now it actually has a Seymour Duncan "lil' 59" bucker in the bridge (Not in this pic). I have installed an EMG afterburner push/pull boost in place of the second tone pot and made the other tone a "master" tone pot. I had a guy install a 9v battery compartment on the back to power the Afterburner. The most interesting part would be the paint which is a factory Lamborghini job with the "stealth" flat balck paint they do on some of their limited runs. I live in Ingolstadt, Germany, which is the headquarters for Audi (which own Lamborghini), and one of my students works there and got the Lambo department to do the paint for me. Would have cost 600€ for the time and paint, but I payed 70€. She's a keeper!


----------



## mk2 steve

my Fender Strat, modded by me


----------



## Snakeface

a black strat with a maple neck is the sexiest strat for me


----------



## tonefreak

Wendigo said:


> I know I'm kinda new here, but here's mine. It's a 2006 deluxe with an ash body. I have customised it a bit with custom shop fat 50's on the neck and middle, fender chrome hardware, and now it actually has a Seymour Duncan "lil' 59" bucker in the bridge (Not in this pic). I have installed an EMG afterburner push/pull boost in place of the second tone pot and made the other tone a "master" tone pot. I had a guy install a 9v battery compartment on the back to power the Afterburner. The most interesting part would be the paint which is a factory Lamborghini job with the "stealth" flat balck paint they do on some of their limited runs. I live in Ingolstadt, Germany, which is the headquarters for Audi (which own Lamborghini), and one of my students works there and got the Lambo department to do the paint for me. Would have cost 600€ for the time and paint, but I payed 70€. She's a keeper!




that has to be the sickest strat i've ever seen! i love it dude!


----------



## c588

just did a new vid of my new strat figured i would share it 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azNW9ARa9Qo&list=UU0p8Pk6l2hPT6REnhlCnmmQ&index=1&feature=plcp]2012 MIM tone test - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chris.W

Guys, I have a 96 USA Strat which I got as a gift when I was 11 years old after seeing it in the local guitar shop window... Its blue with a maple neck and matching blue headstock. I've been told by a few people (including Fender) that only 100 were made in blue, 100 in white & 100 in red. I have never seen another in any of the colours. It also has a plaque on the back of the headstock stating 50th anniversary....

Can anyone shed some light on these?


----------



## poeman33

Chris.W said:


> Guys, I have a 96 USA Strat which I got as a gift when I was 11 years old after seeing it in the local guitar shop window... Its blue with a maple neck and matching blue headstock. I've been told by a few people (including Fender) that only 100 were made in blue, 100 in white & 100 in red. I have never seen another in any of the colours. It also has a plaque on the back of the headstock stating 50th anniversary....
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on these?



96 Strats certainly aren't rare, and they will have that plaque on the back of the headstock...but I don't know if I've seen one with a matching headstock myself. If Fender gave you those numbers...I'd tend to believe them...although those numbers seem ridiculously low for a production guitar.

Can you share some pics of it for us Strat addicts?


----------



## Chris.W

Yea, I'll sort it after I leave work.... Fender asked me for the serial number etc and they called me back and gave me the info. I too thought it was incredibly low....


----------



## Australian

.


----------



## Australian

my spanky twins:


----------



## Chris.W

Sorry about the delay in getting the pics up, not helped by the worlds slowest internet connection. Please excuse my photography skills or lack of)! Enjoy.


----------



## johnfv

Looks nice - very unique! I don't think I've seen a matching color headstock on anything other than rosewood fingerboards.


----------



## Australian

This one wept when I took it out of the case for a photo shoot, but then a magawatt halo appeared around it when I placed it on the stand in front of the Marshalls.


----------



## Far Rider

Australian said:


> This one wept when I took it out of the case for a photo shoot, but then a magawatt halo appeared around it when I placed it on the stand in front of the Marshalls.



And the angels did sing...


----------



## RiverRatt

Georgiatec said:


> Love that Strat Al.



Thanks, man. I'm not happy with it right now. I'm loading it up with Fender Super 55 split coil pickups and the neck pickup arrived DOA. I didn't want to put it back together until I get the replacement pickup so she's just sitting there with her wiring exposed. The pickup should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## RiverRatt

Got the Super 55's installed and they work really well in this guitar. They sound like good Strat pickups. I already knew the bridge pickup rocked, and the middle and neck are no different. The pickups have a 3-pin connector that you can flip and have the pickup out of phase. If you like to keep the middle pickup further away from the strings, it gives you three good rhythm sounds. Positions 2 and 4 have a really funky, thin sound to them, and the middle pickup by itself has a good range of tones. You can use it clean and get some passable acoustic strumming or kick in a boost and/or overdrive and add a little modulation for a good Trower tone. When you go to position 1 or 5, you get a nice dB bump for lead or hotter rhythm. The bridge pickup tone is all about classic rock and the neck is Texas blues. Keep the middle pickup wired correctly normal height, and position 2 and 4 are full volume but not as quacky. I've got a TBX control on the bridge and middle pickup and the regular tone control on the neck. It gives me a lot of good tonal options, all with ZERO noise. 

I had a set of Vintage Noiseless pickup and they sound like dog turds compared to these. They won't be for everybody, but they work for me. The tone compares pretty well to the Texas Specials I had in my hot rod Strat. If you're thinking about trying them, there's a guy selling them on eBay who is a Fender dealer and will do you right. IIRC the pickups were around $65 each, as I bought them individually and not as a set. The bridge pickup is what sold me. I didn't want to waste money on another set of miracle single coils that couldn't live up to expectations. The bridge pickup convinced me and it was a pretty cheap way to try them out. Just into my Vintage Modern with an EP Booster, it is the best Strat tone I've had.


----------



## Beccaio

Got a good picture of my new brass nut in my 1995 ...


----------



## Odin69

Here's my US made mahogany strat that I've had for a few years now. I swapped out the single coils and put a Dimarzio PAF Pro in the neck, a Seymour Duncan Hot Rail in the middle and, a SD Invader in the bridge. I have a push/push volumne pot for single coil sound and a black pearl pickguard that I bought from Warmoth. I dropped the volumne knob down and only have one tone control.


----------



## tonefreak

anybody know anything about epiphone strats? my sister was a garage sale and found one for $100 bucks, sent me a picture but she was gone by the time i responded. I've kinda wanted one for a while, figured it'd be kind of a fun project guitar. plus i love the hockey stick headstocks...


----------



## colchar

I've already posted in this thread but since these are different photos I figure what the hell, I'll post again:


----------



## Odin69

tonefreak said:


> anybody know anything about epiphone strats? my sister was a garage sale and found one for $100 bucks, sent me a picture but she was gone by the time i responded. I've kinda wanted one for a while, figured it'd be kind of a fun project guitar. plus i love the hockey stick headstocks...


 
Like this one? I'd want to know also, is it worth buying?


----------



## keef1367

Odin69 said:


> Like this one? I'd want to know also, is it worth buying?



I remember trying one of these out that a friend had bought back in the day, and remember thinking to myself.......There's a reason that Fender don't make Les Pauls! 
My mates was terrible it didn't matter what ya did to it, always sounded like ass and wouldn't hold its tuning even with only mild trem use, better buy a Squire IMO


----------



## tonefreak

thats pretty much like it except this one was white.

i was looking at it as a project guitar. block the trem, new pickups.


----------



## jwebb1970

keef1367 said:


> I remember trying one of these out that a friend had bought back in the day, and remember thinking to myself.......There's a reason that Fender don't make Les Pauls!
> My mates was terrible it didn't matter what ya did to it, always sounded like ass and wouldn't hold its tuning even with only mild trem use, better buy a Squire IMO


 

Those Epi Strats, according to our old Gibson sales rep back in my music store days, were cheap Strat copies they would offer to customers that were not also Fender dealers.

We were also a Fender dealer, so we never purchased any - and even in the mid/late 90s, the cheap Squiers & lower end MIM Fenders were better axes in the same price range. The only "Strats" (or Telecasters for that matter) we ever stocked were ones with Fender or Squier on the headstock, save for a couple of high end US built Hamer Super Strats

Some of the Squier stuff these days is kinda blowing my mind with how good they are for supposedly cheap Asian-built stuff.



tonefreak said:


> thats pretty much like it except this one was white.
> 
> i was looking at it as a project guitar. block the trem, new pickups.


 
If the neck is straight & doesn't need any major fret work, it should serve your posted intentions well. Some of these, IIRC, were plywood bodies, so I'd check that out first if you have any aversion to plywood as a "tone wood". If you go EMG with the 'pups....that will likely matter very little.


----------



## hellride

I want a cream or white strat with one or two HB's, scalloped rosewood neck and a Floyd rose... Don't hate me for wanting a fr. Just love superstrats.


----------



## RiverRatt

Since the pickguard on the blue strat isn't original (and since I kept the original), I've been playing with wiring options. I already had the TBX tone control on the bridge and middle pickup, and I added a mini toggle to switch the middle pickup out of phase and another toggle to turn the neck pickup on/off in any position (except 4 and 5). I suck at math, but that's a lot of different sounds from one guitar.

I've got to admit it, I'm on my second set of Ernie Ball Cobalt Power Slinkys and I really like them on the Strat. I can get them for only about $3 more than the regular Power Slinkys and the tone is nice. It seems like it takes them longer to get stretched out and stable.


----------



## jwebb1970

RiverRatt said:


> Since the pickguard on the blue strat isn't original (and since I kept the original), I've been playing with wiring options. I already had the TBX tone control on the bridge and middle pickup, and I added a mini toggle to switch the middle pickup out of phase and another toggle to turn the neck pickup on/off in any position (except 4 and 5). I suck at math, but that's a lot of different sounds from one guitar.
> 
> I've got to admit it, I'm on my second set of Ernie Ball Cobalt Power Slinkys and I really like them on the Strat. I can get them for only about $3 more than the regular Power Slinkys and the tone is nice. It seems like it takes them longer to get stretched out and stable.


 

Cobalts have become my electric string of choice. Love 'em! And according to my "regular guy" @ the local GC, they have been catching on as of late with many players. Snapped up the last 3 sets of Hybrid Slinky Cobalts they had the other day.

Adding a SD Lil 59er to the neck position of my CP 50s Strat shortly - something I have had in the works for a bit, but have yet to get done. Since the CP 50s came stock w/ a Fender Super Switch (for it's "custom shop" switching setup), the plan is to have pos #2 (bridge - SD JB Jr, stock Fender Am Vintage sc in middle) & #4 (Lil 59er + middle) coil tap the respective HBs it conjunction w/ the reverse wound Fender. Pos #3 will be bridge/neck HBs (currently pos #4). At that point, all 5 positions will be hum cancelling, still give me enough "cluck" in the 2 & 4 postions and give me a nice Tele/Les Paul-ish option in pos #3.

As an Iron Maiden fan, this should get me close to my home grown "Jannick Gers" signature Strat of sorts.Based solely on the 'pups seen in his usual Strats, of course.


----------



## Redders

Just ordered myself a USA Standard in Siena Sunburst after many months of mulling it over.

Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## 80's Rocker

To all those hardcore Strat players out there...how in the world does that volume knob not get in your way when you pick? 

That is like the main reason I cannot play traditional styled Strats.


----------



## poeman33

80's Rocker said:


> To all those hardcore Strat players out there...how in the world does that volume knob not get in your way when you pick?
> 
> That is like the main reason I cannot play traditional styled Strats.



Pretty simple reason. You don't play there. You play mostly near the neck. You rarely venture near the bridge...and if you do...it's very direct and concise, so you don't accidentaly hit anything.

At least...that's how I play.


----------



## zenfly




----------



## 80s dude

80's Rocker said:


> To all those hardcore Strat players out there...how in the world does that volume knob not get in your way when you pick?
> 
> That is like the main reason I cannot play traditional styled Strats.



Way back, I gradually began picking further "north" (towards the neck), so it ended up not being a problem. This also worked out for Teles; I don't hit the pickup selector anymore.


----------



## blackone

*new partscaster*

finished, just need to set it up


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## StratoMarshall

That's a killer finish there!


----------



## ^AXE^

I need to find a better shot.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## KISS NATION

great thread guys, I have had a lot of dreaming thoughts reading through these pages.
currently I have only been able to afford two replica guitars.
a Fender Affinity Strat in red and a Westfield Les Paul in sunburst with the cream scratch plate.
they are far from being the real thing but right now they are all I can afford.

over in England an American standard Strat would cost me £900 and a Les Paul Traditional would cost me £1700. I could get them for a bit less if I was willing to buy them pre loved, but right now I don't have that sort of money available.

one day maybe.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

keef1367 said:


> I don't think so as this is one of them
> 
> www.electricguitartrends.com
> 
> and it looks nothing like the one Monsters Strat





12barjunkie said:


> Yeah man, that ain't no roller nut!


It looks exactly like my roller nut...


----------



## KISS NATION

zenfly said:


>



I'm loving the guitar straps made out of leather belts mate, that looks awesome.
I'm not sure about leaving the buckles on, they add a nice touch but they could scratch your babies.


----------



## Redders

My new USA Standard


----------



## 80's Rocker

Anybody ever had or played one of the USA Sambora Strats?


----------



## zenfly

KISS NATION said:


> I'm loving the guitar straps made out of leather belts mate, that looks awesome.
> I'm not sure about leaving the buckles on, they add a nice touch but they could scratch your babies.



The one on my tele was made by a leather worker.. Thats a good idea to make one out of a belt you like the buckle on.. You could use the shoulder pad from a Maxpidition pack.. They're available on ebay..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Maxpedition...7?pt=US_Laptop_Cases_Bags&hash=item45fbe33c19


----------



## 50WPLEXI

You guys keep this up and your gonna make me build another strat


----------



## johnfv

50WPLEXI said:


> You guys keep this up and your gonna make me build another strat


Let me help you with that...


----------



## KISS NATION

that tiger print is one of the best looking paint jobs I have ever seen.
is there no Les Paul thread? this is a Marshall forum after all.
and lets face it, a sunburst/iced tea Les Paul running through a Marshall stack is the ultimate symbol of rock and roll.


----------



## 50WPLEXI

johnfv said:


> Let me help you with that...


 
You're just pure evil man, putting that carrot in front of my face and stuff


----------



## poeman33

Wasn't that a Seinfeld episode...a Latvian priest was talking about "The lure of the Stratocaster" ?


----------



## johnfv

*A few more shots of the Red/Rosewood Strat*

This one is my current fave of all Strats I have. Details here:
http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/25310-stratocaster-thread-11.html#post603510


----------



## poeman33

Far Rider said:


> What guitar?



Holy Crap...a white deluxe with a maple neck...and you still look at that woman's body? I guess you are still a normal breathing man...but it's still a surprise comment from Far Rider


----------



## Dogs of Doom

& she's playing an A#2/F ...


----------



## Georgiatec

So I got bored and decided to shuffle scratch plates resulting in 4 "new" Strats.






L-R. Partscaster with Brand X? body and rosewood neck (very good quality). Hot rails neck, Dean Vinnie Moore bridge and genuine 1977 Fender middle. This is a wonderful playing and sounding guitar.

MIJ 1994 '62 R.I Fotoflame Strat, Tort plate with Custom Shop Texas Specials. Owned this from new and is still the best trad. Strat I've ever played. You can pay a lot more and get a lot less.

Partscaster with a MIM body and a Brand X 2 piece maple neck with applied figured maple board like early '60's special orders (again very high quality). Set of pups from a 1979 Strat that met with a nasty end, mounted in a Bronze moto plate. Can get great Hendrix tone with this guitar and plays good too.

My DIY 50's relic, Squire 2 tone burst body, MIM 50's soft vee flamed maple neck, Custom Shop '54 pups in and aged plate....I know, should be single ply and have less screws!!. Good player and classic bright 50's tone.


----------



## Far Rider

Georgiatec said:


> So I got bored and decided to shuffle scratch plates resulting in 4 "new" Strats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R. Partscaster with Brand X? body and rosewood neck (very good quality). Hot rails neck, Dean Vinnie Moore bridge and genuine 1977 Fender middle. This is a wonderful playing and sounding guitar.
> 
> MIJ 1994 '62 R.I Fotoflame Strat, Tort plate with Custom Shop Texas Specials. Owned this from new and is still the best trad. Strat I've ever played. You can pay a lot more and get a lot less.
> 
> Partscaster with a MIM body and a Brand X 2 piece maple neck with applied figured maple board like early '60's special orders (again very high quality). Set of pups from a 1979 Strat that met with a nasty end, mounted in a Bronze moto plate. Can get great Hendrix tone with this guitar and plays good too.
> 
> My DIY 50's relic, Squire 2 tone burst body, MIM 50's soft vee flamed maple neck, Custom Shop '54 pups in and aged plate....I know, should be single ply and have less screws!!. Good player and classic bright 50's tone.



I love that white Strat. Just something pure and pleasing to gaze at


----------



## Georgiatec

Far Rider said:


> I love that white Strat. Just something pure and pleasing to gaze at



Thanks FR. That one gets the most service band wise because it's so versatile. It has push pull tone pots. One lets me split the bridge humbucker and the other combines the bridge and neck for Gilmour tones when ever the 5 way is in pos 1 or 5.

I knew you two Stratoholics would approve.


----------



## telemarshall

Here's my four - Fender Road Worn 60's, Fender Agave Blue Standard, Squier Standard Ltd Edition Cherryburst, Fender Classic 50's


----------



## GIBSON67

Nice! What year is your Classic 50's? I have the same black model and mine is a 1998.


----------



## telemarshall

GIBSON67 said:


> Nice! What year is your Classic 50's? I have the same black model and mine is a 1998.




Mine's a '98 as well! That's wild! Great guitar!


----------



## GIBSON67

Yeah, I love mine. And it seems that just about every Black 50's I've seen turns out to be a 1998, crazy! Obviously a great year!


----------



## poeman33

telemarshall said:


> Mine's a '98 as well! That's wild! Great guitar!



Nice collection. Is that neck as chunky as it looks?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Who likes satin black? 






Decided to take my old beat-to-shit Affinity strat and give it a new coat of Krylon flat black on the body and headstock. 

So far, I'm unsure fully what to do with it. I know I want to install a flush-mounted Floyd, but as for hardware color, pickguard config, and pickguard color, I'm unsure. I'm thinking either H-S-H or single humbucker, black pearl or white pearl pickguard, and nickel or black hardware.

So far, this is the mockup I'm liking:


----------



## telemarshall

GIBSON67 said:


> Yeah, I love mine. And it seems that just about every Black 50's I've seen turns out to be a 1998, crazy! Obviously a great year!




Yeah, it does seem like that.. They must have made a lot of black Classic 50's in 1998... 

Every time someone mentions they have a '98, it _does_ always seem to be black.. !!


----------



## telemarshall

poeman33 said:


> Nice collection. Is that neck as chunky as it looks?




Thanks ~

Actually, the neck on this Classic 50's is a very comfortable soft V shape - I would say medium. Not thin and not chunky..


----------



## SugarLandMarshallFan

Redders said:


> Just ordered myself a USA Standard in Siena Sunburst after many months of mulling it over.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it



I've been kicking around the idea of dropping some dough on a new 2012 Sienna Sunburst. Probably an HSS with Rosewood. Still mulling though. I can't make these decisions unilaterally. I chose a wife over freedom.


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Ahhh I love brand new Strats. I replaced a pickguard on my Custom Classic a few nights ago and realised just how aged everything looks. It's only 5 years old but the scratchplate seriously looks like it's from the 50's. It BROWN! (must be the humid weather we have here) I just wanted to liven the axe up a little bit but the neck & honey blonde finish has even gotten alot darker with age, doesn't look anywhere near as hot as it did back then  Although I'm one who prefers new guitars over old ones. Even the back of the neck looks like it was originally laquered (the headstock is but not back of the neck) but you can't even tell it wasn't anymore cause it's all shiny, used to be all nice and flat mat finish.

I might look at getting rid of it and buy a newi in it's place. They just lose their brightness and gloss over time and look dull, which is cool for some guitars but mostly they just look 'old' which some like, each to their own


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Fuck me.. After saying that yesterday, I went home and pulled the old girl outta the case and said 'you're fin' BEAUTIFUL!' It's funny how different moods can cloud judgement so badly. When I looked at it yesterday it looked brand new again, like a bought one. It has gotten a little bit darker but nowhere near as much as I thought the night I put the new hardware on. Lighting probably played a bit of trickery too.

So there ya go, I'm a giant dousche


----------



## duncan11

I'm down to just 2 strats now. I've had tons over the years and was an exclusive stratman from the late 90's to 2010. 

This one's my 'main' strat now, and I've sent her off for aging. Polyeurathane is impervious to all types of wear. It'll have nitro and some aging so it can 'breathe'. All stock PU's and will remain. 






This was my main strat from 94 to 2010-






It's a pos, cost me 220 bucks back in the day, it had my 91 les paul 490T in the bridge, then I replaced that with a SDJB, in the neck position is a mexican std. sc from the bridge, the mid is stock and I never use it. Acoustically it doesn't resonate worth a shit like other strats, but somehow I made it work and as you can see it got used. It's been retired from active gig duty, but I'll never sell it as it has more intrinsic value to me now. The neck was sanded raw because the poly coating was horrible. That's why it looks like that. But it plays nice and feels great.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Some pics of my guitars on my blog.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## duncan11

^AXE^ said:


>





fing priceless!!


----------



## tonefreak

^AXE^ said:


>



what the hell??? :Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:


----------



## Strateuphoria

telemarshall said:


> Thanks ~
> 
> Actually, the neck on this Classic 50's is a very comfortable soft V shape - I would say medium. Not thin and not chunky..
> 
> 
> yes, I've found MIM necks in general are thinner than US ones, not just the neck, but the headstock aswell.


----------



## mk2 steve

couple more pics of some of the Fender Strats i've had over the years, sorry there's a few of them...


----------



## Nochboa

here´s my 2001 American Standard Strat

as a freshly converted Pink Floyd-fan in 2000, I was desperate to get my hands on a Strat.
took me till november 2001, but found a guy, being a Mark Knopfler-fan, who wanted to get rid of this one after just 3 months of playing, to get himself a MK-Schecter.
turns out, he´s from the neighbouring village and I used to hang out with his younger sister.
seemed quite like a cosmic encounter with a happy ending for 2 guitarists


----------



## RiverRatt

My latest incarnation of the partscaster... Now it has a $50 Guitar Fetish paulownia body and an Axl neck. Still the same pickups; three Fender Lace Sensor silvers. When Alex gets done with my Mighty Mite neck, it's going on this guitar. The paulownia body is great. It's super lightweight and looks really good. There's even some nice figure to the grain. The Axl neck is nice but a little too flat for my taste. The back is perfect but I'd prefer a 9.5" radius on the fingerboard. The Mighty Mite neck is all maple and the amber tint will go great with the body. I think this guitar is always going to be a work in progress.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thought I'd bump this thread into revival. Finally, my white Strat lives again.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Can't remember if I already posted it here a while back, but here's my late-2012 American Vintage '56:


----------



## Georgiatec

Georgiatec said:


> So I got bored and decided to shuffle scratch plates resulting in 4 "new" Strats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R. Partscaster with Brand X? body and rosewood neck (very good quality). Hot rails neck, Dean Vinnie Moore bridge and genuine 1977 Fender middle. This is a wonderful playing and sounding guitar.
> 
> MIJ 1994 '62 R.I Fotoflame Strat, Tort plate with Custom Shop Texas Specials. Owned this from new and is still the best trad. Strat I've ever played. You can pay a lot more and get a lot less.
> 
> Partscaster with a MIM body and a Brand X 2 piece maple neck with applied figured maple board like early '60's special orders (again very high quality). Set of pups from a 1979 Strat that met with a nasty end, mounted in a Bronze moto plate. Can get great Hendrix tone with this guitar and plays good too.
> 
> My DIY 50's relic, Squire 2 tone burst body, MIM 50's soft vee flamed maple neck, Custom Shop '54 pups in and aged plate....I know, should be single ply and have less screws!!. Good player and classic bright 50's tone.








Where did the photo go off the original post? anyways fixed.


----------



## marantz1300

82 Dan Smith.


----------



## johnfv

*Rosewood neck*

I mean an ALL rosewood neck. The first one I bought from Warmoth was such a monster I had to buy another one. I'm going to swap this one on some of my guitars to try to get a better idea for how much neck wood alone contributes to tone. This one is a little lighter in color, a beautiful mocha (the flash makes it look lighter than it is). It's the 59 roundback profile (pretty thick) and I love the abolone inlays. Here is the new neck:




Here is the first one, a KILLER guitar:


----------



## johnfv

I'm a Firebird fan from way back so couldn't resist this one:




It's standard 4 hole Strat mount with 25.5" scale. I'll post pics when I actually mount it on something


----------



## blues_n_cues

question-
anybody replaced the screws w/ stainless? 
I found these for a great price but wonder about the quality.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-Pickguard-Screws-Fender/dp/B00ASOYXDI]Amazon.com: 20 Stainless Steel Pickguard Screws Fender Strat or Tele: Everything Else[/ame]

I was also considering black but considerably more expensive(would do the black rustoleum mod here)-
Black Pickguard Screws | Allparts.com

here's what they're going on-


----------



## blues_n_cues

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Who likes satin black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to take my old beat-to-shit Affinity strat and give it a new coat of Krylon flat black on the body and headstock.
> 
> So far, I'm unsure fully what to do with it. I know I want to install a flush-mounted Floyd, but as for hardware color, pickguard config, and pickguard color, I'm unsure. I'm thinking either H-S-H or single humbucker, black pearl or white pearl pickguard, and nickel or black hardware.
> 
> So far, this is the mockup I'm liking:



I could live w/ that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I decided to put that project on the backburner. Looking at getting some LTDs instead.


----------



## blues_n_cues

so any answers to the stainless quality screws thing?


----------



## Georgiatec

blues_n_cues said:


> so any answers to the stainless quality screws thing?



Both my white one and the fotoflame have stainless pickguard and jack plate screws. I've got a box of 500 (raised c/sk No.4 x 3/8)...don't know what they are in the US.


----------



## BOZ




----------



## Petri358

My main axe:




Second in command:


----------



## RiverRatt

This thread was dead! It took 4 pages to find it. Just a quick question: I have a sienna burst strat. Which guard looks better, white or black? I'm leaning way more toward black, but the white is good too. I think the white would look better with a maple board.


----------



## rmlevasseur

White looks better imo. Brings out the burst better.


----------



## johnfv

+1 on white. Of course, I'd make it white pearl.


----------



## RiverRatt

That's not exactly like my guitar. The burst looks more red than sienna in this one, but it's the best pic I could find. Sienna burst is a hard color to photograph. I don't have a very good shot of it, but here it is when I first got it back last year. White guard or black, I think it looks better with three singles and without the tortoise shell guard. It's too much red on red with the tortoise. The fingerboard is a lot darker than it came out in the photo too. It has a beautiful amber-tinted neck.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the only thing that might offset my suggestion is the white p/u's & hardware, but, I'd say cream colored, like they do w/ sunburst LPs...

I'm thinking of doing my tele like this:


----------



## RiverRatt

I hear what you're saying, but so much of the cream plastic has that strange hue that Gibson uses. Parchment is what I normally use, but you can't tell it's not white unless you hold it up to something that is pure white. I like white that's naturally aged and looks like old bone. 

Yellowed pearloid is nice too, but I prefer it with solid colors. It's too busy looking for me with bursts and translucent colors. I like tortoise with yellowed Oly white and with black.


----------



## RiverRatt

I'd love to have a Strat like this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSU9vIzFCzk]Dave Alvin & The Guilty Ones "Harlan County Line" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ^AXE^

*whoops*


----------



## bigwebb83

new strat from scott lentz. Braz board with a fat neck, alder body


----------



## Stringjunkie

My strats






One under construction again, or for sale






And my newest addition


----------



## RiverRatt

I really like the look of the Blacktop strat. What year is your American Standard? It looks like an early one. Has it been played at all??


----------



## 66 galaxie

^AXE^ said:


> *whoops*



You sneaky devil


----------



## Stringjunkie

RiverRatt said:


> I really like the look of the Blacktop strat. What year is your American Standard? It looks like an early one. Has it been played at all??



It's a 2012, that's was a pic fresh out of the box at delivery last week. And oh yes, she's getting played alright. I love that guitar w/fat 50s pups, man talk about chewy tone. It's a player for sure


----------



## RiverRatt

blues_n_cues said:


> question-
> anybody replaced the screws w/ stainless?
> I found these for a great price but wonder about the quality.
> Amazon.com: 20 Stainless Steel Pickguard Screws Fender Strat or Tele: Everything Else
> I was also considering black but considerably more expensive(would do the black rustoleum mod here)-
> Black Pickguard Screws | Allparts.com



I missed this the first time around. I use stainless screws all the time on Fender guitars. They are more expensive at Lowe's, but they look great. They have more of a dull-gray patina; not shiny and polished. Here's the sizes I have found at Lowe's. Most of these are also available in brass, which is close enough to gold to get by with. In the event that your pickup height/switch screw holes on your guard are countersunk, you can use the oval head machine screws instead of round/pan head for a good fit.

*Pickguard screws: *#4 x 1/2" oval head sheet metal screws

*Intonation/saddle screws: *4-40 x 1.125" pan head machine screws, which Lowe's does not carry in that length. Take an old intonation screw with you to be safe, and it's usually better to go to the next longer size from the original, not shorter. 

*Neck screws (and some tremolo claws):* #8 x 1.75" oval head sheet metal screws. It's a good idea to measure the distance before fitting aftermarket neck screws. Measure with the neck on and be sure you have around 1/4" or so safety margin. A shallow neck pocket or a non-Fender guitar may require a 1.5" screw. 

*Bridge mounting screws (6)/Tremolo claw:* #6 x 1.25" round head lag screw. I can't find anything similar at Lowe's.
*
Pickup height/switch screws:* 6-32 x 5/8" round head machine screws. There are several compromises here. Obviously the length is going to be a problem (except if you're using them for the switch). Also, the round head machine screws usually only come with slotted heads. You can use pan head screws if you want a philips head, but the pan head is wider than the round-head. It works, but the head may rub against the pickup cover and on the bridge pickup the screw can rub against the volume control. You could turn the screw in a lathe or drill and take the edge down a little with a flat file if it bothers you. 

*Bridge plate/tremolo block screws:* #8-32 x 1/2" flat head machine screws, just in case anyone needs to know.


----------



## poeman33

RiverRatt said:


> This thread was dead! It took 4 pages to find it. Just a quick question: I have a sienna burst strat. Which guard looks better, white or black? I'm leaning way more toward black, but the white is good too. I think the white would look better with a maple board.



I like the white much better. Kind of looks like my deluxe.

Now, change the white knobs on the black one...and that would look good too.


----------



## duncan11

Hope to add this to the collection soon-






















she's not all original (refret) and has a dead middle pu....but played really nice and had 'the' trademark strat squak/quack. Also played a 59 hardtail with rosewood but didn't gel with it as I rarely gel with rw strats for some reason. They feel stiffer to me, dunno why I have always preferred maple.


----------



## RiverRatt

poeman33 said:


> I like the white much better. Kind of looks like my deluxe.
> 
> Now, change the white knobs on the black one...and that would look good too.



I'm going to have to get a real photo - it looks much better in person than in that Photoshop mock-up.


----------



## Stringjunkie

RiverRatt said:


> This thread was dead! It took 4 pages to find it. Just a quick question: I have a sienna burst strat. Which guard looks better, white or black? I'm leaning way more toward black, but the white is good too. I think the white would look better with a maple board.




They're both pretty sweet, but I think I like the black a bit more


----------



## biggs

RiverRatt said:


> This thread was dead! It took 4 pages to find it. Just a quick question: I have a sienna burst strat. Which guard looks better, white or black? I'm leaning way more toward black, but the white is good too. I think the white would look better with a maple board.


 

Sweet Axe....Black is the ticket!


----------



## paul-e-mann

I wish I knew how to post a big picture of my Strat cuz I would. Both of them!


----------



## RiverRatt

Get a Photobucket account. Upload a photo. Browse to that photo and select the image link with the



tags. Copy that link and paste it into a post here.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Cool. I'm on it!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

White.


----------



## RiverRatt

This is the MIJ 1954 reissue that I'm trying to revive, and probably as close as I'll ever come to owning a vintage strat. If you didn't see the other thread, when I got it, it had a crack in the headstock and the body had been painted over with white, metallic silver, and something like Daphne Blue, in that order. The person who did the first overspray scored up the finish really bad with what looked like everything from steel wool to a screwdriver blade. I did the last wet sanding this weekend, which got rid of all the scratches and a good bit of the black 2-tone sunburst. I found a single-ply 8-hole guard and slapped a set of Texas Specials in it. 

A friend of mine is supposed to be doing some professional shots for me this week, but I couldn't wait.


----------



## jppage25

This is my favorite strat it's a MIM


----------



## voxman

I have three Strats, all USA. 

*original 1969*

This is my pride and joy - an original 1969 hard tail, maple neck Strat which used to be my main gigging Strat but is just too valuable to take out now:






You can see/hear it in action here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSu60NbnpTU]Cocaine - JJ Cale/Clapton (covered by 'Undercover') - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDlSyYxgkp0]Little Wing intro (original 1969 Fender Stratocaster & Vox Valvetronix AD120VTX) - YouTube[/ame]

*2010 Special Edition Standard Stratocaster*

In Daphne Blue, with matching headstock & Delta Tone:






And in this Vid 3:19 - 4:53

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2MyUNQ4ggQ]Voxman's demo of Vox Valvetronix VT40+ - YouTube[/ame]

And finally, strat no. 3:

*2004 American Deluxe 50th Anniversary* 

This is a proper 50th (there were only 3 genuine American 50th Strats plus a Mexican gold strat)


----------



## johnfv

First gig tonight with this beauty. Body: MJT aged nitro over alder. Neck: Warmoth birdseye maple with satin nitro finish (59 roundback profile)


----------



## newbies

That's nice!!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

The Fender Stratocaster is a guitar which, when used properly, sounds good.


----------



## Odin69

Here's my two Strats. The red one has mahogany body and I installed humbuckers in it. I think you can still buy them? it originally came as a HSS pickup configuration. The other one is my Yngwie Strat, I love the scalloped neck.


----------



## poeman33

Vinsanitizer said:


> The Fender Stratocaster is a guitar which, when used properly, sounds good.



That's like saying mind blowing sex with a beautiful woman feels "okay".


----------



## stratcat69

I love all you strat heads and your way wickedly cool guitars.
A strat is a beautiful working piece of art and here are a couple of mine.


----------



## 1neeto

Love strats! Here's my only proper S/S/S strat. 





1989 Squier II MIK (actually made by Samick). It's a recently finished project, AmStd pickups, kluxon style tuners, full size 250k pots, "stiff" 5-way switch, master center + bridge tone, upgraded tremolo. 

She plays and sounds amazing!


----------



## 2203xman

My partscaster.USA neck,Mexi body,duncan hot rail,dimarzio dp's,and some custom electronics wired into one volume,and one tone.Love this guitar,and I have very little money in it.Figures it sounds better than another strat that I have a fortune in.


----------



## wakjob

If likes only cost a penny, I'd go completely broke on this thread alone.


----------



## paul-e-mann

My Strats: 2010 MIM Fender Strat and 1984 MIJ Ibanez Roadstar II


----------



## BlackSG91

My 1998 American Standard Fender Stratocaster.


----------



## 1neeto

Moaaarrrr strats!!!


----------



## 2203xman

Greenie.She sounds much diff than my white partscaster.Green sounds more traditional,and will do the Hendrix sound better.Whitey is just mean,and has that les paul bark.Greenie started life as a '02 USA hwy-1,and had the maple fretboard neck that Whitey now wears.I snagged a '02 USA rosewood board neck,added a Duncan JB,and now everyone is happy tonewise.


----------



## BlackSG91

I've always had a thing for Black Strats with maple necks. They are one of the most appealing Strats ever, in the universe. Look at Davey! He wants to trade guitars...can't you tell by the twinkle in his eyes?


----------



## 2203xman

And Bluey,USA San Dimas with MHD ghost in the bridge,and Duncan '59 in the neck.Sounds very,very good.The neck is too good and will spoil you for all others.


----------



## 1neeto

BlackSG91 said:


> I've always had a thing for Black Strats with maple necks. They are one of the most appealing Strats ever, in the universe. Look at Davey! He wants to trade guitars...can't you tell by the twinkle in his eyes?



Haha that's what I was aiming for. I still need the short whammy bar and the toggle switch mod. Love that thing.


----------



## BlackSG91

2203xman said:


> And Bluey,USA San Dimas with MHD ghost in the bridge,and Duncan '59 in the neck.Sounds very,very good.The neck is too good and will spoil you for all others.



Those San Dimas are real nice guitars! I love the compound radius on the necks which I believe goes from 12" to 16"? Great necks on these shredders.


----------



## 2203xman

BlackSG91 said:


> Those San Dimas are real nice guitars! I love the compound radius on the necks which I believe goes from 12" to 16"? Great necks on these shredders.


 Yeah,they have a great compound radius neck(can't remember the exact diam.)They will make your other guitars hard to play.Wish it had a traditional strat tailpiece.Anyone have a suggestion for a retro tailpiece that will work on the Floyd studs?


----------



## 1neeto

2203xman said:


> Yeah,they have a great compound radius neck(can't remember the exact diam.)They will make your other guitars hard to play.Wish it had a traditional strat tailpiece.Anyone have a suggestion for a retro tailpiece that will work on the Floyd studs?



NO just leave it alone man. Those San Dimas are sweet! Yeah typical Jackson compound radius neck is 12-16. So easy to play on the 12+ frets!


----------



## BlackSG91

2203xman said:


> Yeah,they have a great compound radius neck(can't remember the exact diam.)They will make your other guitars hard to play.Wish it had a traditional strat tailpiece.Anyone have a suggestion for a retro tailpiece that will work on the Floyd studs?



I would love to get a San Dimas neck on put it on a regular, traditional Strat. It would be the _Ultimate Strat_.


----------



## Phildog

Here's mine...


----------



## 1neeto

Beautiful!


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Yamaha's take on a HSS strat guitar, a pacifica 904. Chunky Warmoth compound radius neck, very thick heel to contact the body, angled headstock to eliminate string trees, the humbucker is actually 2 single coils so when the push push tone pot is engaged I get true single coil sounds in the bridge. Has an ash top on an alder body, fit and finish is immaculate and the satin chrome hardware is a really nice touch.


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Why are you people taunting me with this thread? Some seriously nice strats you all own.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's an 80's _Super Strat._ This is an '89 Yamaha RGX Custom. This guitar was my main player for quite a while. I've rocked my Marshall ValveState 80V with this guitar many times (I still wish I had the amp). This is a maple/mahogany laminate neck thru-the-body. The body itself is select Ash and the fingerboard is ebony with 12F crystal inlays. This one is a keeper and I have no plans of selling...ever!


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## Australian

A couple of my strats:


----------



## CactusJack13

I suppose this would be the dynamic trio.
(Left to right) Blue MIM Fender Standard, Black Epiphone MIK Strat clone from 80's/90's (currently holding it for a friend until next week), and my G&L Superhawk Tribute Series. 

Blue Strat is my dad's while the G&L is mine. Looking to get a mid-priced SSS Strat with a tobacco sunburst finish in the future.


----------



## StratoMarshall

johnfv said:


> First gig tonight with this beauty. Body: MJT aged nitro over alder. Neck: Warmoth birdseye maple with satin nitro finish (59 roundback profile)


I see you like the hot rail in the bridge position too!


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Australian said:


>



So what exactly is this model. Much of it looks like a Strat Ultra.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Australian

Las Palmas Norte said:


> So what exactly is this model. Much of it looks like a Strat Ultra.
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.




Its a Jeff Beck sig.. Made in the 90's if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lo-Tek

AlvisX said:


>


 
What p'ups are you using in this one AlvisX?


----------



## AlvisX

Lo-Tek said:


> What p'ups are you using in this one AlvisX?



The mid & neck are Duncan SSL-1 and the bridge is a Duncan Twangbanger ...which fckn rules !


----------



## TwinACStacks

AlvisX said:


> The mid & neck are Duncan SSL-1 and the bridge is a Duncan Twangbanger ...which fckn rules !



 I thought you swore off Fenders.... went with those BOAT ANCHORS.

 TWIN


----------



## blues_n_cues

I recently picked up this old YammyHaw for $50.
not a scratch,perfect intonation,plays great,& has a great ballsy raw sound to it.
I foresee a Floyd Lo-Pro in it's future.


----------



## R.Kandy

StratoMarshall said:


> I see you like the hot rail in the bridge position too!


 
....and I see you like your hot sauce on the side...LOL!!


----------



## johnfv

R.Kandy said:


> ....and I see you like your hot sauce on the side...LOL!!


That's hilarious! Yes, I had just returned from a gig and picked up a couple of Taquitos on the way home. I'm usually starving after a gig, you can also see my watch - it's a little after 3 AM.


----------



## johnfv

StratoMarshall said:


> I see you like the hot rail in the bridge position too!


Gotta mention that I wire the coils in parallel, gives more of a single coil tone but still hum cancelling. The Hot Rails is a bit muddy for my taste when wired in series.


----------



## Georgiatec

Whoa no one's posted in J.C.'s thread for over 12 months. Time it had a bump.

Here's an arty shot of my 1997 Cali series USA Strat I took this morning.


----------



## Far Rider

I can't remember if I posted my new white Strat or not...


----------



## johnfv

Georgiatec said:


> ...Time it had a bump...


I'll play along, here is one of my Warmoth builds at a recent gig: HSH Strat with a Firebird style neck.


----------



## Georgiatec

I knew you two Stratoholics would be lurking close by.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Fender Stratocasters are good. 

I have one.
It's Surf Green.


----------



## Far Rider

Vinsanitizer said:


> Fender Stratocasters are good.
> 
> I have one.
> It's Surf Green.



Large 70's headstocks rule Vin!


----------



## Mr Jones

Old squier strat , work in progress , YKE switch , tremolo block lock , new nut , removed pots , fender limited edition '54 Stratocaster pickup set , next the headstock decals .


----------



## marantz1300

Homebrew


----------



## dptone5

I just love my Strats. These are definitely my #1 and #2. American Deluxe HSS and Eric Clapton Strat.

DP


----------



## 4Horseman

Did somebody say Strat?


----------



## dptone5

4Horseman said:


> Did somebody say Strat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! What kind of Strat is that and what pickups do you have in it? That is beautiful!!
> 
> DP


----------



## 4Horseman

DPTONE5 said:


> Wow!! What kind of Strat is that and what pickups do you have in it? That is beautiful!!
> 
> DP


Thanks, DP, very kind of you! American Standard, sienna burst with ash body. Custom shop fat 50's for pickups. I actually almost bought the same deluxe you have, but ended up playing this one and couldn't resist. The guy at the local shop threw in that squier strat for my daughter to sweeten the deal.


----------



## dptone5

4Horseman said:


> Thanks, DP, very kind of you! American Standard, sienna burst with ash body. Custom shop fat 50's for pickups. I actually almost bought the same deluxe you have, but ended up playing this one and couldn't resist. The guy at the local shop threw in that squier strat for my daughter to sweeten the deal.



What a deal!! That is very cool! How do you like the Custom Shop Fat 50's? Are they noiseless?


----------



## 4Horseman

DPTONE5 said:


> What a deal!! That is very cool! How do you like the Custom Shop Fat 50's? Are they noiseless?


No, not noiseless. They are plenty quiet though. I played an active pickup Jackson soloist for almost 20yrs before getting this and after some time with it, I'm very impressed with these 3 single coils. I bump the gain on my amps and it does everything I need it to do.


----------



## Georgiatec

Does no one like posting shots of their Strats anymore....here's one of my little trio taken this morning. L - R.... The perfect Partscaster, sounds and plays amazing, big maple neck, lots of switching options...love it. 1999 USA standard Trans white. The best factory Strat I've ever played, end of. 1994 MIJ '62 RI Fotoflame Strat. My longest serving currently owned guitar. Been with me since new 21 years ago. Low output original 1977 pickups fitted beautiful clean sound....a real funk machine, Nile Rodgers would love this one.


----------



## poeman33

Nice


----------



## JimiRules

Here's my newest Strat. 2015 MIM lefty converted into a right handed player. I added the vintage tuners and some Custom Shop '69 pickups.


----------



## rich88uk

OK I'll play


----------



## Georgiatec

I _KNOW_ that one of yours is a great Strat Rich.


----------



## Jaymz E

Crappy pic of my remaining Strats.


----------



## stargazer76

1963 relic


----------



## KelvinS1965

This is my 33 year old JV series Squier Strat. I had it refinished last year by a pro and then properly set up as it had been in pieces for about 6 years after I striped off the black paint I'd put on it. 

It's got the old style 7.25" radius neck, but that just feels 'normal' to me since for much of the 33 years it's been my main guitar. It's also the only guitar that I've actually played through a Marshall stack (belonged to my cousin), though I do hope to be a Marshall owner by the end of this week.


----------



## November5th

My 2014 American Standard in Mystic Aztec Gold. Marshall JCM900 in the background.


----------



## Brian Krashpad

I'm more of a Les Paul guy at this point, but always try to own a Strat too.

Here's mine, a Classic Series 50's Stratocaster:


----------



## poeman33

That's a beaut Brian


----------



## Brian Krashpad

poeman33 said:


> That's a beaut Brian



Thanks. Great deal as well. Seller on craigslist listed it simply as a Made In Mexico Strat, apparently thinking it was a regular MIM Standard Strat. Those were "streeting" new at $500 (they're up to $600 now), and the seller priced it at around $200.

However, the Classic Series 50's "street" at $800 new, considerably more than a MIM Standard. So I snatched up that bad grrl and ran!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

poeman33 said:


> I've got 4 of them...at the moment...I've posted some pics before. I need to get a group pic one of these days.



Well, it's been 4 years … how about some pics!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Far Rider said:


> Here's mine. 2008 Standard Strat and her new best friend:



From this … 



Far Rider said:


> I can't remember if I posted my new white Strat or not...



To this!

I love it … like a look back through time.


----------

